# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Ergebnis liegt vor, welche Therapie?

## RolandHO

Liebe Forumsmitglieder,

dies ist die Fortsetzung meines Themas (PSA 13, wie weiter).

Nun liegt mein Biopsie-Ergebnis vor; schlimm!

Krebs in 11 von 12 Stanzen, der Tumoranteil meist um 90%

Kritischer Bericht:
Mehrteiliges Prostatastansmaterial bds. mit ausgedehnten Infiltrat perineutral infiltrierenden gering differenzierten pluriforman Aden...(?) der Prostata.
Malignitätsgrad 3a, Gleason-Grad 4+3 (7b)
ICD-O 8140/3

Mein Urologo sagt: cT3, GS 7b

Er schlägt folgende Therapie vor

1. Radikale Operation nach da vinchi in Gronau (Vorstellungstermin ist vereinbart)

2. oder alternativ IMRT in Dortmund (Vorstellung morgen)

Für beide will er vorher eine Hormintherapie machen.

CT und MRT werden am Freitag gemacht.

Wie ist Eure Einschätzung dieser Therapievorschläge, ist das alles in dieser Art sinnvoll? Oder ist was anderes sinnvoller? Sind noch weitere diagnostische Maßnahmen sinnvoll?

Bin - wie immer - für alle Anmerkungen/Anregungen und auch Meinungen und Zuspruch dankbar.

Roland

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Roland,

da bleibt mir zunächst mal die Puste weg. Ich würde mich jetzt nicht Hals über Kopf in eine Therapie drängen lassen, sondern a) das Biopsat per Zweitmeinung als DNA-Zytometrie beurteilen lassen und b) die Ausdehnung des Tumors per MRT/MRS in der UniKlinik wissen wollen. Das vor allem, wenn Du daran denkst eine Da Vinci OP machen zu lassen.

Weiterhin muss unbedingt abgewartet werden ob in einer Knochenszintigraphie oder besser einer PET/CT Metastasen bereits nachweisbar sind. Als PV dürfte letzteres auch keine Probleme bereiten. Bitte nichts übers Knie brechen. Die Einleitung der Hormontherapie sollte aber erst begonnen werden, wenn das PET/CT erstellt ist, weil sonst evtl. nichts mehr erkennbar ist.

Danach gibt dir die Hormontherapie etwas Zeit, die vollständige Diagnostik zu betreiben um den optimalen Therapieweg zu beschreiten. Bitte lasse Dich nicht jetzt schon in ein Therapiechema pressen, was Du nicht in vollen Umfang mittragen kannst.
Es werden sich noch weitere hier melden, die Dir eine sehr gründliches Vorgehen attestieren können

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute
Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Roland,
Heribert hat für Dich trotz der ungünstigen Ausgangslage zunächst schon die richtigen Verhaltensweisen erläutert. Ich bin mit meiner grundsätzlichen Stellungnahme schon einen Schritt weiter in Richtung Behandlungen gegangen, wenn vorher alles noch einmal gründlich auf Sinnhaftigkeit und jeweils entsprechende Voraussetzungen abgeklopft wurde. Also vom Klinikum in Gronau hört man hier im Forum, besonders was die Laparoskopie mit dem da Vinci Roboter anbelangt, nur Gutes. Bei einem 7b Tumor sind naturgemäß die zu erwartenden Nebenwirkungen nicht gut abzuschätzen. Eine Prostatektomie in diesem Tumorstadium dürfte im weniger günstigen Operationsablauf und bei nicht klar zu beurteilenden Schnitträndern möglicherweise schon bald danach eine ergänzende Radiatio erforderlich machen. Das gilt allerdings nur dann, wenn der postoperative PSA-Wert nicht wenigstens bei 0.1 ng/ml landet. Eine Hormonblockade vor der Ektomie halte ich nicht für sinnvoll, weil dadurch der pathologische Befund der entnommenen Prostata verfälscht ist. Wenn die MRT vom Radio-Onkologen begutachtet und für eine IMRT in Frage kommend beurteilt wird, könnte man auch diesen Therapieweg einschlagen, wobei einige Onkologen ab Gleason 7b auch eine begleitende Hormonblockade während und nach der Radiatio befürworten. Ich persönlich würde die Hormonblockade für die Bestrahlung nicht mit einbeziehen, um mir dies für eine später noch einmal erforderliche Therapie im Köcher zu behalten
Nimm Dir die erforderliche Zeit und überstürze nichts, wie Heribert schon ausführte.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Ich würde primär bestrahlen und dazu eine antihormonelle Therapie über 3 Jahre vorschlagen.

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Roland,

du bist mit dieser Diagnose wirklich nicht auf Rosen gebettet und auch nicht zu beneiden. Trotzdem möchte ich dir Zuspruch geben.



> Gleason-Grad 4+3 (7b), 90% Tumoranteil, 11 befallene Stanzen, kribriform, gering differenziert, bds. mit ausgedehnten Infiltraten, perineutral infiltrierenden Tumorzellen


, 

Die Frage nach einer geeigneten zielführenden Therapie ist aus meiner Sicht von dem Ergebnis weiterer Diagnostik abhängig.
Den Rat, statt der Standarddiagnostik "Knochenscan/CT, MRT" gleich eine Pet/Colin/Ct zu machen, erscheint mir sehr wichtig. Erst danach stellt sich die Frage einer zielführenden Therapie. 

Ob bei einer RP nicht noch T3xy und R1, L1-2 herauskommt solltest du beherzigen.

Dem Rat meiner Vorredner, jetzt nicht vorschnell sich in eine AHT zu begeben, schließe ich mich an.
Selbst wenn nach Abschluß der Diagnostik evtl. eine AHT mit Strahlentherapie in Frage käme, geht die Welt nicht unter und bietet dir gute Chancen.

Es spricht manchmal auch einiges dagegen, sich des Primärtumores zu entledigen, versuche dich in der Zwischenzeit weiter schlau zu machen, warum dies so ist.
Nutze die Zeit und stell die Hormonsensibilität ( Ploidie ) und evtl. die Biomarker fest. 

Viel Glück
Hans-J.

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten und Tipps.

Wo kann man denn ein PET/CT machen lassen? (Hab schon eine Adressein Köln gefunden)
Und Herr Strahlentherapeut: Ist die IMRT hier die richtige Wahl, was ist von afterloadung in meiner Situation zu halten, und sollte davor eine Hormontherapie gemacht werden?

So viel für den ersten schockierenden Moment.

Roland

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Roland



> Wo kann man denn ein PET/CT machen lassen?


Die gesamte Diagnostik kannst Du im *Röntgeninstitut* in Düsseldorf machen lassen! Die machen selbst F18 Cholin PET wahlweise mit CT oder MRT. Nimm Deinen Pathologiebefund mit und melde Dich direkt dort zur weiteren Diagnostik an. Die verstehen ihr Handwerk.
Zum IMRT lies bitte *hier...* die Aussagen eines Betroffenen.
Gruß Heribert

----------


## LudwigS

> Hallo,
> 
> vielen Dank für Eure Antworten und Tipps.
> 
> Wo kann man denn ein PET/CT machen lassen? (Hab schon eine Adressein Köln gefunden)
> Und Herr Strahlentherapeut: Ist die IMRT hier die richtige Wahl, was ist von afterloadung in meiner Situation zu halten, und sollte davor eine Hormontherapie gemacht werden?
> 
> So viel für den ersten schockierenden Moment.
> 
> Roland


Afterloading wird in der Regel - und bei Befunden wie bei dir - als Kombitherapie mit externer Bestrahlung (meist 3D konformale Strahlentherapie) vorgenommen.
http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...122&Itemid=178

Bei deinen Ausgangsdaten - wahrscheinlich bereits systemische Erkrankung- ist eine längere Hormontherapie fast Pflicht.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Und Herr Strahlentherapeut: Ist die IMRT hier die richtige Wahl, was ist von afterloadung in meiner Situation zu halten, und sollte davor eine Hormontherapie gemacht werden?


Die IMRT ist EINE richtige Wahl. Wahrscheinlich reicht eine 3D konformale Bestrahlung völlig aus.

Ein kombiniertes Vorgehen mit Afterloading/externe Strahlentherapie ist ebenfalls EINE Option. 
Eine Überlegenheit dieser Vorgehensweise ist allerdings nicht belegt.

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo !

Zitat: _Herr Daniel Schmidt an RolandHO:_



> ....Wahrscheinlich reicht eine 3D konformale Bestrahlung völlig aus.



Diese Aussage möchte ich einmal hinterfragen:
Die IMRT-Bestrahlung ist mit 3) Zielen aus der 3D-Bestrahlung weiterentwickelt worden. 1) Eine höhere Bestrahlung in GY um bessere Behandlungserfolge zu ermöglichen. 2) Weniger Nebenwirkungen durch mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten bzgl. des Einfallwinkels der Strahlen. 3) Eine genauere Bestrahlung in empfindlichen Randbereichen (bei Prostata z.B.Darm und Blase) 
Zu 1)In der Fachwelt ist es inzwischen nicht mehr umstritten, daß eine höhere Leistung einhergeht mit höherem Heilungserfolgen. Zu 2) werden die Nebenwirkungen für das gesunde Gewebe geringer, wenn die Bestrahlung auf noch mehr Stellen (Richtungen) verteilt werden kann. Hier hätte ich die Frage: aus wie vielen Richtungen kann die IMRT bestrahlen ? Bei 3D wurde ich damals aus 6 Richtungen bestrahlt ! Zu 3) Die mit IMRT bestrahlten Patienten haben aufgrund der Genauigkeit weniger Nebenwirkungen.

Die BRACHY-Bestrahlung wurde entwickelt, um 1) die Wirkung der Bestrahlung nochmals zu erhöhen und 2) um die Nebenwirkungen noch weiter abzusenken. Zu 1) Die 3 x Afterloading-Bestrahlung mit 3 x 7,5 GY entspricht, in Verbindung mit den 50,4 GY aus 3D, einer vergleichbaren Äußeren Bestrahlung von 120-130 GY mit entsprechender Wirkung am Tumor. Zu 2) Die nur relativ geringe Bestrahlungs-Leistung mit 22,5 GY(Afterloading), ohne den Umweg über gesundes Gewebe von Außen, kann direkt am Tumor wirken und schont nochmehr den Patienten.
Sehr viel positive Erfahrung mit dieser Therapie, im höheren Risikobereich, haben z.B. Kliniken in Kiel, Offenbach, Köln und vor allem in den USA.
Ich habe aufgrund meiner obigen Gedanken, große Probleme mit dem o.g. Zitat von Herrn Daniel Schmdt.
Ich bin davon überzeugt, daß eine alleinige 3D konformale Bestrahlung, als Haupt-Therapie, weniger kurativen Erfolg hat und die Nebenwirkungen aufgrund der anderen Möglichenkeiten unnötig höher sind. Deshalb würde ich heute, in gleicher Situation wie vor 4 1/2 Jahren, versuchen, anstatt 3D eine IMRT zur Afterloading zu erhalten.

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Zu 1)In der Fachwelt ist es inzwischen nicht mehr umstritten, daß eine höhere Leistung einhergeht mit höherem Heilungserfolgen.


Das stimmt nicht ganz.
Wir haben randomisierte Studien, die Dosisbereiche um die 70 Gy mit 80 Gy verglichen haben und einen Unterschied gefunden haben. Allerdings gelten 70 Gy als überholt und 74 Gy als zeitangemessen.
Ob ein signifikanter Unterschied zwischen 74 Gy und 80 Gy besteht wissen wir nicht, weil es dazu keine Studien gibt. Darüber hinaus darf man nicht vergessen, dass die vergleichenden Studien zu 70 Gy vs. 80 Gy ohne Hormontherapie als Standard gemacht wurden. Heutzutage bekommen die meisten Patienten zur Strahlentherapie eine Hormontherapie dazu. Wie es in dieser Situation aussieht wissen wir wieder nicht.




> Zu 2) werden die Nebenwirkungen für das gesunde Gewebe geringer, wenn die Bestrahlung auf noch mehr Stellen (Richtungen) verteilt werden kann.


Das ist ebenfalls fraglich. Das Problem ist, dass wenn man IMRT macht, man gerne auch mit der Dosis höher geht. Und da wissen wir, dass mit steigender Dosis (auch mit IMRT oder Protonen) die Nebenwirkungsraten steigen. Eine kürzlich publizierte Studie zeigte dies auch:
"Randomized Trial Comparing Conventional-Dose With High-Dose Conformal Radiation Therapy in Early-Stage Adenocarcinoma of the Prostate: Long-Term Results From Proton Radiation Oncology Group/American College of Radiology 95-09"
Hier gab es in der Gruppe mit 79,2 Gy eine höhere Rate an Grad 2 chronische Toxizität an der Harnwegen (24%), während diese Rate in der 70 Gy Gruppe knapp halb so hoch war (13%).
Grad 2 Toxizität an der Harnwegen definiert sich übrigens als:
Häufiges Wasserlassen, Schleimhautveränderungen der Blase und immer wieder auftretendes Blut im Urin. Klingt nicht so lustig, wenn jeder vierte Patient das kriegt...




> Hier hätte ich die Frage: aus wie vielen Richtungen kann die IMRT bestrahlen ? Bei 3D wurde ich damals aus 6 Richtungen bestrahlt !


Das ist frei wählbar.
Je mehr Einstrahlrichtungen, desto länger dauert es halt. Mit ganz modernen Verfahren (VMAT, Rapid Arc) kann man auch Bögen bestrahlen.




> Zu 3) Die mit IMRT bestrahlten Patienten haben aufgrund der Genauigkeit weniger Nebenwirkungen.


Ich glaube Sie verwechseln hier etwas.
Die IMRT hat mit Genauigkeit nichts zu tun.
Die IMRT ist nur eine Bestrahlungsart, die eine inhomogene Dosis im bestrahlten Volumen leichter macht.
Die Genauigkeit einer Bestrahlung hängt nicht davon ab, ob IMRT, 3D-konformale oder 2D-Planung gemacht wurde. Die Genauigkeit hat nur mit der Einstellung vom Patienten am Gerät zu tun. Dazu braucht man gute Hautmarkierungen (und Geduld bei den MTRAs, die die Bestrahlung vornehmen) sowie andere moderne Mittel wie z.B. IGRT oder Rektumballone.




> Die BRACHY-Bestrahlung wurde entwickelt, um 1) die Wirkung der Bestrahlung nochmals zu erhöhen und 2) um die Nebenwirkungen noch weiter abzusenken.


Beides ist nicht bewiesen.




> Zu 1) Die 3 x Afterloading-Bestrahlung mit 3 x 7,5 GY entspricht, in Verbindung mit den 50,4 GY aus 3D, einer vergleichbaren Äußeren Bestrahlung von 120-130 GY mit entsprechender Wirkung am Tumor.


Und?
Wir haben keinen Beweis, dass eine Dosiseskalation über ca. 74 Gy einen Vorteil erbringt. Sogar in den Studien, die 70 Gy mit 80 Gy verglichen hatten, verschwindet der Vorteil bei den Patienten mit Tumoren der mittleren und höheren Risikogruppen.
Übrigens die 120-130 Gy am Tumor haben Sie bei der Brachytherapie auch an der Harnröhre...




> Zu 2) Die nur relativ geringe Bestrahlungs-Leistung mit 22,5 GY(Afterloading), ohne den Umweg über gesundes Gewebe von Außen, kann direkt am Tumor wirken und schont nochmehr den Patienten.


Nicht bewiesen.
Das ist eine theoretische Überlegung. Es gibt keine vergleichenden Studien dazu.





> Ich bin davon überzeugt, daß eine alleinige 3D konformale Bestrahlung, als Haupt-Therapie, weniger kurativen Erfolg hat und die Nebenwirkungen aufgrund der anderen Möglichenkeiten unnötig höher sind.


Jetzt haben Sie das Zauberwort "kurativ" reingebracht.
Sie sollten wissen, dass ALLE bislang publizierten Studien zu Dosiseskalation bei Prostatakrebs einen Vorteil bei höheren Dosen NUR bezüglich des biochemischen Rezidivrisikos gezeigt haben.
Die Patienten hatten einfach weniger Rückfälle, wenn die Dosis gesteigert wurde (und leider mehr Nebenwirkungen).
Es ist bislang in KEINER einzigen Studie ein Überlebensvorteil gezeigt worden. 
Mit anderen Worten:
Dass man kein PSA-Rezidiv kriegt, heisst noch lange nicht, dass man deswegen länger lebt.


Ich kann Ihre Argumente verstehen und dieses Thema haben wir bereits öfters diskutiert.
Ich halte Ihre Therapiewahl für eine gute Option. Allerdings ist diese Option nicht bewiesen besser als die übrigen Therapie, die zur Verfügung stehen.

----------


## wowinke

Hallo

nur zur Ergänzung :

Zitat von Daniel Schmidt: 
Dass man kein PSA-Rezidiv kriegt, heisst noch lange nicht, dass man deswegen länger lebt.


Aus meiner Sicht, wird es anders herum verständlicher:
d.H. " Wenn man eine PSA-Redzidv kriegt, heisst das nochlang nicht, dass man kürzer lebt"

Insofern sind wir bei der Frage ab wann ein Redzidiv Lebens verkürzende wirkt.


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## RolandHO

Guten Morgen, liebe Unterstützer und Ratgeber,

ein schneller Gruß aus dem Büro. Ich habe versucht viele Anregungen umzusetzen, jetzt stehen erst mal einige Termine an.

Eine grundsätzliche Frage, die sich mir aus dem Studium der Formusbeiträge ergibt:

Ich meine folgendes verstanden zu haben:

Grundsätzlich gibt es drei unterschiedliche Ansätze zur Therapie:

1. OP

2. Bestrahlung

3. Antihormontherapie.

Der Erfolg (Frage. Kriterium: 5 Jahre rezidivfrei? dies wage ich für mich ja kaum zu hoffen) hängt, so habe ich es bisher verstanden, nicht nur von dieser Grundsatzentscheidung, sondern von den vielen Details ab, die dazu kommen; z.B. Bestrahlung zur nach OP; oder zusätzliche Hormontherapie zur Bestrahlung u.s.w.
Weiterhin ist bei der Therapieentscheidung wichtig: welche Optionen bleiben mir hinterher, falls es Rezidiv, d.h. Ansteigen des PSA Wertes gibt. Und diese Optionen, so habe ich es verstanden, engen sich immer weiter ein, wenn ich in der obigen Liste von 1. nach 3. gehe. (Also: nach OP hätte ich noch 2. und 3; nach Bestrahlung nur noch 3 und nach Antihormon, nichts mehr?)


Ist dies grundsätzlich so richtig verstanden?

Ich fahre heute nach Büroschluss erst mal mit meiner Frau zu Tochter und Enkeln. Sie unterstützt mich in jeder Beziehung, deshalb hat sie es verdient, dass wir etwas "Schönes" machen, und ein Besuch bei den Enkeln ist für sie was Schönes, auch ich freue mich auf drei Tage Ablenkung. Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich dort mit meinem Notebook Internetzugang habe.

Grüße
Roland

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Roland,

grudnsätzlich ja, aber ganz so einfacht ist das nicht mit erst 1, dann 2, dann 3. 

Wichtig ist hier noch die Unterscheidung ob das Geschehen noch lokal oder schon im Sytem (Ausbreitung hat über Lymphe und Blut stattgefunden) ist. Op und RT sind lokal Therapien, die Hormontherapie wirkt im System. Insofern ist das "staging" (Abschätzung wie weit das ganze ist) wichtig.

Deine Daten PSA, Gleason T3c weisen hier auf schon auf eine mögliche systemsiche Ausbreitung hin.
Weshalb Dir Daniel Schmidt vermutlich auch eine Kombination einer lokale Therapie ( Bestrahung )
und der systmsichen therapie über Hormonblockade vorgeschlagen hat. 

Alles alles gute
Wolfgang

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Wolgang,

vielen Dank für die Präzisierung.

Noch eine Frage an Daniel Schmidt stellt sich mir aus der obigen Diskussion:

Lese ich da heraus, dass eine IMRT vielleicht auch ungünstiger sein kann als eine 3D Bestrahlung?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Roland Hoffmann

----------


## BurgerH

> Lese ich da heraus, dass eine IMRT vielleicht auch ungünstiger sein kann als eine 3D Bestrahlung?
> 
> 
> Roland Hoffmann


Hallo Roland,

vor einiger Zeit hat in einem Vortrag Frau Prof. Dr. Sautter-Biehl, die Chefärztin der Strahlentherapie in Karlsruhe erkärt, dass ihre Klinik immer zwei Planungen macht, eine 3-D-konformale und eine IMRT. Im gleichen Vortrag betonte sie, dass jedes Verfahren Vor- und Nachteile habe.

Gewählt würde dann das Verfahren, das für den Patienten den meisten Benefit verspricht.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Lese ich da heraus, dass eine IMRT vielleicht auch ungünstiger sein kann als eine 3D Bestrahlung?


Nein. Eine IMRT kann vorteilhafter sein.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Ich muss mich entschuldigen und korrigieren, ich hatte die Publikation falsch gelesen:

Die Rate von 24% an Grad 2 Spättoxizitäten betrifft nicht das urogenitale System sonden das gastrointestinale System (hatte das englische GI mit GU verwechselt).
Das würde heissen:
24% Grad 2 gastrointestinale Spättoxizitäten bei 79,2 Gy und 13% Grad 2 Toxizitäten bei 70,2 Gy.
Grad 2 gastrointestinale Toxizität heisst: mässige Diarrhoe, 5+ mal pro Tag Stuhlgang und immer wieder Blutauflagerungen auf dem Stuhl. Klingt auch nicht so toll...

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Herr D.Schmidt !

Da hätte ich noch Rückfragen:
Wenn Sie sagen bei IMRT kann man fast aus beliebig vielen Richtungen bestrahlen (es dauert nur länger). Warum nutzt man das nicht Zugunsten der Patienten aus ? Liege ich nicht richtig mit meiner Meinung, daß die Nebenwirkungen sinken, wenn möglichst *viele* Bestrahlungswege durch das gesunde Gewebe gehen ? Die zerstörende Wirkung tritt doch nur am Kreuzungspunkt der Strahlen auf ?
Von Ihnen ein Zitat:



> .... Übrigens die 120-130 Gy am Tumor haben Sie bei der Brachytherapie auch an der Harnröhre...


Das kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen. Bestrahlt wurde bei mir mit 50,4 GY in 3D und 22,5 GY in Afterloading. Das ist zusammen 72,9 GY; eine Bestrahlungmenge die Sie ja auch noch für akzeptabel halten. Das wichtige bei der Afterloading (auch bei Seeds) ist doch, daß die Strahlen nicht von außen durch gesundes Gewebe zum Tumor gebracht werden müssen !! Fakt ist doch, das vergleichbare 120-130 GY von außen zugeführt werden müßten (von außen nicht möglich), um diese Wirkung, durch die Inneren Bestrahlung, zu erzielen. Die Nebenwirkungen gehen aber nur von den o.g. 72,9 GY aus ??!! Mir wurde in Köln gesagt, daß Nebenwirkungen überwiegend von der Äußeren Bestrahlung kommen würden.
Ihre Aussage, daß man über Studien, die bessere Wirkung der höheren Dosis nicht beweisen kann, mag richtig sein. Unabhängig von den guten Erfahrungen in den USA, gibt es zumindest in Kiel schon so etwas ähnliches wie Langzeiterfahrung. (siehe Buch Dr.Strum) Das kann man nicht einfach ignorieren.

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Wenn Sie sagen bei IMRT kann man fast aus beliebig vielen Richtungen bestrahlen (es dauert nur länger). Warum nutzt man das nicht Zugunsten der Patienten aus ? Liege ich nicht richtig mit meiner Meinung, daß die Nebenwirkungen sinken, wenn möglichst *viele* Bestrahlungswege durch das gesunde Gewebe gehen ? Die zerstörende Wirkung tritt doch nur am Kreuzungspunkt der Strahlen auf ?


Es gibt 3 Probleme:
1. Es dauert lange. Das heisst, es können weniger Patienten am Bestrahlungsgerät/Tag behandelt werden.
2. Es gibt Probleme bei der Verifikation, dass die richtige Dosis am richtigen Punkt angekommen ist, wenn Sie zuviele kleine Felder nehmen. Man kann eben ab einer gewissen Komplexität eines Bestrahlungsplanes für dessen Richtigkeit garantieren. Da spielen mathematische und physikalische Faktoren eine Rolle.
3. Je mehr Einstrahlrichtungen Sie nehme, desto mehr "Patient" bestrahlen Sie auch. Es wird dann quasi die ganze Körperkontur flächenhaft bestrahlt. Das kann negative Auswirkungen aufs Knochenmark haben.




> Das kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen. Bestrahlt wurde bei mir mit 50,4 GY in 3D und 22,5 GY in Afterloading. Das ist zusammen 72,9 GY; eine Bestrahlungmenge die Sie ja auch noch für akzeptabel halten. Das wichtige bei der Afterloading (auch bei Seeds) ist doch, daß die Strahlen nicht von außen durch gesundes Gewebe zum Tumor gebracht werden müssen !! Fakt ist doch, das vergleichbare 120-130 GY von außen zugeführt werden müßten (von außen nicht möglich), um diese Wirkung, durch die Inneren Bestrahlung, zu erzielen. Die Nebenwirkungen gehen aber nur von den o.g. 72,9 GY aus ??!! Mir wurde in Köln gesagt, daß Nebenwirkungen überwiegend von der Äußeren Bestrahlung kommen würden.


Letztere Aussage ist sehr fraglich. Die 120-130 Gy haben Sie am Tumor zwar, Sie haben sie aber auch am gesunden Gewebe ebenso. Nur weil Sie von Ihnen bestrahlt wurden, heisst es noch nicht, dass die Harnröhre oder der Darm keine Dosis abgekriegt haben.




> Unabhängig von den guten Erfahrungen in den USA, gibt es zumindest in Kiel schon so etwas ähnliches wie Langzeiterfahrung. (siehe Buch Dr.Strum) Das kann man nicht einfach ignorieren..


Es sind keine randomisierte Daten. Und damit kann man nicht sagen, dass dieses Vorgehen einem anderen überlegen ist.

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Herr Schmidt !

Von Ihnen ein Zitat:



> Letztere Aussage ist sehr fraglich. Die 120-130 Gy haben Sie am Tumor zwar, Sie haben sie aber auch am gesunden Gewebe ebenso. Nur weil Sie von Ihnen bestrahlt wurden, heisst es noch nicht, dass die Harnröhre oder der Darm keine Dosis abgekriegt haben.


Ich weiß, daß ich nervig bin, aber ich verstehe es nicht ! Ich bin doch nur mit 72.9 GY behandelt worden. Wie sollen da 120-130 GY auf mich gewirkt haben. Es sind doch nur theoretische Vergleichswerte mit der Äußeren Bestrahlung.

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Sie haben doch selber gesagt, dass die Strahlendosis von 72,9 Gy am Tumor durch kombinierte externe Bestrahlung und Afterloading eine Strahlendosis von 120-130 Gy am Tumor entspricht.
Richtig?
Das gleiche gilt für das Normalgewebe, was unmittelbar benachbart ist.

Diese 120-130 Gy sind die biologische effektive Dosis und resultieren durch die hohen Einzeldosen der Brachytherapie. Bloss wirkt diese Brachytherapie nicht nur am Tumor, sondern auch am benachbarten Gewebe. Zwar wird nicht soviel, wie bei der externen Bestrahlung mit dieser Dosis belastet (weil die Brachytherapie einen steilen Dosisabfall von der Quelle weg hat), jedoch gibt es gesundes Gewebe was unmittelbar neben dem Tumor ist. Und wenn Sie den Tumor mit 120-130 Gy biologischer effektiven Dosis bestrahlen, dann gilt dasselbe auch fürs Normalgewebe, was nebendran ist.

----------


## RolandHO

Liebe Helfer,

vielen Dank für die bisherige Untertsützung, Nachdem ich nun einige Tage mir im Forum die Berichte und Erfahrungen über IMRT angesehen habe, bekomme ich heute den Bericht des CT:


"Einzelner lokoregionärer Lymphknoten mit 1,4cm Durchmesser an der echten Beckenwand im Stromgebiet der Art. iliaca interna, der dringend suspekt ist auf eine LK-Filiae. Keine hämatogenen Fernmetastasen"

Konnte noch nicht  mit dem Arzt darüber sprechen.Was bedeutet das genau? Bleibt mir noch die Option OP oder Bestrahlung? Oder muss jetzt ein ganz andere Weg beschritten werden?
Knochenszinti kommt morgen.

Roland

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Roland,

wenn der CT-Befund stimmt, wovon Du ausgehen musst, gibt es eine Chance mit einer offenen RPE, den suspekten Lymphknoten im Rahmen einer ausgedehnten Lymphadenektomie, mit zu entfernen. Mit ein wenig Glück kann der Krebs noch vollständig entfernt werden. An Deiner Stelle würde ich eine Sentinel-Lymphadenektomie mit der RPE kombinieren. Lies bitte *hier...* im weiteren Verlauf.

Ob sich bei einer IMRT der suspekte Lymphknoten auch beeindrucken lässt, weiß ich nicht. Hierbei wirst Du aber auf jeden Fall mit einer Hormonbehandlung über viele Monate kombinieren müssen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Dir Daniel Schmidt noch etwas dazu schreiben wird.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Heribert,

vielen Dank für deine schnelle Reaktion.
Ich hatte eine "normales" CT, macht es Sinn, zur genaueren Abklärung dieses immer wieder angesprochene Cholin PET CT zu machen?

Roland

----------


## RolandHO

.... und noch eine Frage;

was heißt "histologische Sicherung einer LK-Metastase", was muss dazu gemacht werden? Weitere Unteruchungen?

Danke
Roland

----------


## Heribert

Ja Roland, da ist guter Rat teuer!



> Ich hatte eine "normales" CT, macht es Sinn, zur genaueren Abklärung dieses immer wieder angesprochene Cholin PET CT zu machen?


Ein PET ist sicher etwas spezifischer als ein CT, ob die bisherige Aussage damit aber ins Gegenteil verwandelt wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln. In Deiner nächsten Frage steckt schließlich die Antwort. Wenn eine Biopsie des suspekten Lymphknoten möglich ist, was ich nicht beurteilen kann, könnte man vorab feststellen ob es sicht tatsächlich um eine Metastase hanelt. - Dann würde ich mich aber weiter fragen, welche Therapie-Konsequenz sich daraus ergäbe.

Warte bitte noch auf ein paar weitere Meinungen, und vor allem, gebe diese Gedankengänge an deinen Urologen weiter, der dich Biopsiert hat.
Denke auch weiterhin darann, Du musst nichts übers Knie brechen.
Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Roland,

bei mir bestand nach den ersten diagnostischen Massnnahmen (Biopsie, CT, Szinti) der Verdacht auf Fern-Lymphknotenmetastasen. Ich liess sie biopsieren (das war möglich, aber kritisch, was mir der Arzt auch klar machte), und es ergaben sich positive Resultate - also Krebsbefall. Das war für meine weitere Therapie (HB2) entscheidend.

Gruss und beste Wünsche

Jürg

PS: Ob sich eine Biopsie von Metastasen in _allen_ Fällen verantworten lassen, das bezweifle ich allerdings und müsste vom Spezialisten genau abgeklärt werden.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Man kann entweder diesen Lymphknoten als metastatisch befallen ansehen und die weitere Behandlung danach richten, oder man kann diese Behauptung in Frage stellen und diesen biopsieren, um Klarheit zu haben.

Persönlich denke ich, dass wenn es vom CT-Bild her wie ein befallener Lymphknoten ausschaut, es auch einer leider sein wird.
Ein Cholin-PET könnte man machen. Wenn der LK da auch leuchtet, kann man sie die Biopsie meines Erachtens schenken.

----------


## RolandHO

Vielen Dank,

eine Frage an Daniel Schmidt: Ist bei diesem Befund noch eine Bestrahlung möglich/sinnvoll?

----------


## RolandHO

Liebe Ratgeber,

Knochenszinti war o.k.
Inzwischen war ich in Gronau zur Abklärung der RPE mit Da Vinchy. Wegen des befallenen LK, der natürlich mit entfernt würde, sah Dr. W. die Sache als nicht ganz so erfolgversprechend an (so habe ich seine vorsichtigen Formulierungen verstanden), Er würde mich aber operieren.

Weiterhin war ich heute zur Radilogie in der Uni-Klinik D-dorf. Auch die haben ja IMRT. Als Behandlungsmöglichkeit sah Dr. G. Bestrahlung der Beckens mit 50Gy und der Prostata mit zusätzlich 20Gy, IMRT würde da keinen Sinn machen. Eingeleitet und begleitet von Hormontherapie. 

Meine Frage: Ist es nicht auf jeden Fall sinnvoll, die Verhäöltnisse am LK vorher noch etwas genauer abzuklären? Im Marien-Hospital bietet man eine Lymphknotenstaging OP, ist dies für meinen Fall sinnvoll?

Ich strebe bis nach Ostern (also so erste/zweite Aprilwoche) eine Entscheidung an. Bis dahin möchte ich noch weitere Informationen und Meinungen einholen, z.B. zur interdisziplinären Prostatakarzinim Sprechstunde im Marien Hospital gehen und, Heribert, auch mit der UNI-Klinik Kiel Kontakt aufnehmen, ob die ihr Verfahren als vorteilhaft für mich ansehen.

Was meint Ihr dazu, ist der Zeitrahmen o.k. oder mehr Eile geboten?

Roland

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Roland,

welchen Nutzen versprichst Du Dir davon, den suspekten LK genauer zu diagnostizieren? Bei einer offenen RPE und ausgedehntem LK-Staging, wie es Dir Dr. W. vorschlägt, kann der bewusste Lymphknoten mit entfernt werden, die dann alle histologisch untersucht werden. Aus meiner Sicht, hast Du bei dieser Wahl einen der fähigsten Operateure in unserer Region.

Es steht aber auch die Option einer 3D konformalen Bestrahlung im Raum, die man Dir in der UniKlinik angeboten hat. Der Nachteil, Du musst schätzungsweise 3 Jahre zusätzlich eine Hormontherapie machen, welche Dir bei der RPE mit LK-Staging mit etwas Glück erspart bliebe.
Andererseits, wenn der LK nichts hat, was ich nicht glaube, könntest Du mit einer IGRT/IMRT mit weniger Nebenwirkungen rechnen. 

Tut mir leid, mir sind das zuviele "Wenns"! - Ich kann Dir die Entscheidung nicht abnehmen. Diese Entscheidung musst Du, ganz alleine für Dich treffen und mit ihr auch dann noch klar kommen, wenn sie falsch gewesen sein sollte.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Heribert, und alle anderen Teilnehmer,

völlig einverstanden, dass ich selbst die Entscheidung treffe und auch verantworte. Eure Beiträge geben dazu aber eine wertvolle Hilfe, auch in vielen keinen Alltagsentscheidungen. Ich verstehe Eure Beiträge als Hilfestellung und Unterstützung bei diesem Entscheidungsprozess.

Ja, die vielen Wenns sehe ich auch in meiner Argumentation, sie drücken so etwas wie Hoffnung aus, dass es doch nicht so schlimm sei, wie es sich jetzt darstellt.
Vor der Erkenntnis mit dem LK schien mir IMRT eine aussichtsreiche Therapie, die steht ja jetzt in dieser Form nicht mehr zur Verfügung. 
Deshalb meine Frage (auch an Daniel Schmidt): wie sähe denn eine Strahlentherapie für diese Situation aus?

Auch bei OP, so wurde angedeutet, könnte eine anschließende Strahlentherapie notwendig werden; dies läßt für mich im Moment die OP-Option als nicht ganz so vorteilhaft erscheinen.

Die sind im Moment meine Überlegungen. Am Montag habe ich Termin beim Uro zur Blasenspiegelung und werde mit ihm meine Gedanken besprechen. Bis dahin werde ich noch weiter überlegen und im Forum Informationen einholen.

Mit allerbesten Wünschen für ein noch schönes Restwochenende
Roland

----------


## Huskie

Hallo RolandHO,
bitte teile mir Deine Internetadresse mit, ich möchte Dir einige, vielleicht besonders für Dich nützliche Informationen zusenden.
Meine e-Mail Anschrift: spitzweg-ky@live.de
Gruß
Huskie

----------


## Heribert

@Huskie
Es ist absolut unverständlich, sich in einem Forum, von dem alle Nutzer profitieren sollen, seine Ratschläge nur per E-Mail austauschen zu wollen.
Warum dürfen die Anderen nicht von Deinem Rat profitieren? Welche Weisheiten, außer *diese*, willst Du Roland denn mitteilen?

Heribert

----------


## HorstK

> Es ist absolut unverständlich, sich in einem Forum, von dem alle Nutzer profitieren sollen, seine Ratschläge nur per E-Mail austauschen zu wollen.


Genau so ist es!

Was soll die Schreiberei hinter der Front, wenn es denn um Prostatakrebs, auch im weitesten Sinne, geht.

Freundliche Grüße,
Horst

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Wenn der LK suspekt erscheint, dann würde ich eher zur OP tendieren. Dann hätten Sie auch die Sicherheit ob er tatsächlich befallen ist. Eine Bestrahlung des LK "nur auf Verdacht" mit einer hohen Dosis wird voraussichtlich schwierig aufgrund der Lage dessen zum Darm vermutlich.

----------


## Bernhard A.

Zitat



> 





> *Daniel SchmidtBenutzer ffice:office" />*
> *Ich würde primär bestrahlen und dazu eine antihormonelle Therapie über 3 Jahre vorschlagen*


. 
Zitat



> 





> *LudwigSBenutzer* 
> *Afterloading wird in der Regel - und bei Befunden wie bei dir - als Kombitherapie mit externer Bestrahlung (meist 3D konformale Strahlentherapie) vorgenommen.*
> *Bei deinen Ausgangsdaten - wahrscheinlich bereits systemische Erkrankung- ist eine längere Hormontherapie fast Pflicht.*
> 
> 
> *http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...122&Itemid=178*
> 
> *Gruss Ludwig*



Hallo Roland ! 

Siehe obige Hinweise! Wie ich Dir schon am Anfang per E-Mail geschrieben habe, laß Dich doch einmal bei den Brachy-Spezialisten in Köln beraten.

Gruß Bernhard A.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Roland und auch Bernhard,

sicher könnte man auch eine HDR-Brachy in Erwägung ziehen, wenn, ja wenn nicht der suspekte LK in Enddarmnähe sitzen würde. Entweder der LK bekommt von der 3D-Bestrahlung keine ausreichende Dosisleistung mit oder der nahe liegende Darm bzw die Arterie bekommt soviel ab, dass es keinen Vorteil bringen würde.

Wenn die Prostata drinn bleiben soll, kann ich mir nur vorab eine laparoskopische Lymphadenektomie unter Einbeziehung des suspekten LK vorstellen um dann 6 - 8 Wochen später durch eine HDR-Brachy (Afterloading) dem Primärtumor den Garaus zu machen. - Allerdings müssen ein hervorragend operierender Urologe und ein Strahlentherapeut für eine solche Prozedur bereit stehen.

Viel einfacher und damit sicherer ist die klassische RPE mit umfangreichem Lymphknotenstaging. Wenn nach der Op das PSA innerhalb von 8 - 12 Wochen stabil unter die Nachweisgrenze von 0,00x fällt, bestehen gute Chancen, dass sich der Tumor nicht mehr meldet! Je nachdem wie die Prostata sich im Operationsfeld darstellt, ist auch Erhalt des neurovaskulären Bündels möglich.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Heribert, Berhard, Daniel und alle anderen,

Berhard, ja Heribert hat das Problem schon beschrieben, es ist der suspekte LK und allmählich nähere ich mich auch dem Gedanken an eine RPE. 

Erst mal vielen Dank und noch einen schönen Sonntag
Roland

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Die Gefahr für ein pT3a ist ziemlich hoch aufgrund des ausgeprägten Stanzenbefalls. Insofern wäre ich mit einem nervenerhaltenden Vorgehen sehr zurückhaltend.
Es ist leider so wie es ist.

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Heribert !



> Viel einfacher und damit sicherer ist die klassische RPE mit umfangreichem Lymphknotenstaging. Wenn nach der Op das PSA innerhalb von 8 - 12 Wochen stabil unter die Nachweisgrenze von 0,00x fällt, bestehen gute Chancen, dass sich der Tumor nicht mehr meldet! Je nachdem wie die Prostata sich im Operationsfeld darstellt, ist auch Erhalt des neurovaskulären Bündels möglich.



Außer meiner Sicht gibt es befallene *Verbindungswege* von der Prostata zu den nahe gelegenen Lymphknoten. Diese würden bei einer Bestrahlung incl. der der evt. befallenen Lymphknoten sofort mit erfasst. Bei der OP und gleichzeitigen Lymphknotenentfernung bleibt jedoch der evt. befallene Verbindungsweg zum Lymphknoten bestehen und der Krebs kann sich an dieser Stelle wieder neu formieren. 

Als ich hier vor fast 5 Jahren im Forum erstmals Informationen sammelte, war gerade die Umbruchzeit im OP-Bereich. Vor dieser Zeit wurden sehr häufig die OP abgebrochen, wenn befallene Lymphknoten entdeckt wurden. Man ging davon aus, dass der Patient über den OP-Weg nicht mehr heilbar war !?
Ob die Ärzte damals alle keine Ahnung hatten ?

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Bernhard,
bei einer ausgedehnten Lymphadenektomie können nicht nur einzelne Lymphknoten entfernt werden. Bei dem vorliegenden Befund wird das Lymphknotennetz im kleinen Becken entfernt. Es besteht dann zwar die Gefahr, dass sich eine Lymphozele bildet, diese hat man aber nach relativ kurzer Zeit wieder im Griff. Ich sehe eher die Gefahr, dass eine Dosisleistung, die die Lympfabflusswege abdeckt, nicht ausreicht evtl. betroffene LK in der Nähe des Darms und der Blutgefäßbänder zu eliminieren.


*Vollständige Beschreibung*Im Bild werden besonders die für eine Bestrahlung kritisch liegenden Lymphknoten gezeigt. Verfechter der Sentinel-Lymphadenektomie empfehlen selbst vor einer Bestrahlung, diese LK laparoskopisch zu entfernen. 
Aus verschiedenen Berichten hier im Forum ist uns bekannt, wie unterschiedlich Lymphadenekomien bei der RPE gehandhabt werden. 

Gruß Heribert.

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Heribert !

Ich glaube nicht, daß es möglich ist, jeden noch so feinen Weg, für die Krebszellen, zu entfernen. Aber das ist kein Wissen von mir sondern nur Vermutung.
Mir ist dann noch lieber, daß alle Wege zu den Lymphknoten etwas zu wenig Strahlung bekommen. Immer noch besser, wie das Hoffen darauf, daß alles per OP entfernt wurde !?

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Ich glaube nicht, daß es möglich ist, jeden noch so feinen Weg, für die Krebszellen, zu entfernen. Aber das ist kein Wissen von mir sondern nur Vermutung.
> Mir ist dann noch lieber, daß alle Wege zu den Lymphknoten etwas zu wenig Strahlung bekommen. Immer noch besser, wie das Hoffen darauf, daß alles per OP entfernt wurde !?


Die Überlegung ist prinzipiell richtig, das Problem ist bloss, dass im Bereich dieser Lymphknoten und der dazugehörenden Wegen auch Dünndarm liegt.
Da Dünndarm ab einer Dosis von 45 Gy Probleme bekommen kann ist also die Strahlendosis limitiert, die man dort geben kann.
45 Gy reichen einfach nicht aus um grössere Zellformationen zu zerstören. Einzelne Zellen können schon absterben, grössere Tumorformationen nicht.
Bezüglich der lokalen Kontrolle ist man also mit der OP doch etwas besser dran, wenn sich ausserhalb der Prostata in den Lymphknoten und Lymphbahnen eine gewisse Tumorzellanzahl befindet.
Bei einzelnen Zellen reicht die Bestrahlung aus.

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Herr D.Schmidt !



> Bezüglich der lokalen Kontrolle ist man also mit der OP doch etwas besser dran, wenn sich außerhalb der Prostata in den Lymphknoten und Lymphbahnen eine gewisse Tumorzellanzahl befindet.
> Bei einzelnen Zellen reicht die Bestrahlung aus.



Bei Roland ist die Gefahr, dass der PK die Kapsel durchbrochen hat, relativ hoch. Folglich besteht die Möglichkeit, dass schon PK-Ansiedlungen im Gewebe um die Prostata herum und in den feinen Lymphbahen angesiedelt sind. Bei einer OP mit Entfernung der nahe liegenden Lymphknoten ist die vorgenannte Gefahr, aus meiner Sicht, nicht zufrieden stellend auszuschließen.
Roland könnte demnach über Patricks Weg nachdenken, der vor Bestrahlung die betreffenden Lymphknoten hat, per OP, entfernen lassen.

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/member.php?637-Patrick

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Das ist durchaus eine Option

----------


## RolandHO

Liebe Ratgeber,

dies ist eine interessante Diskussion mit vielen Anregungen. Gestern war ich erneut bei "meiner" Strahlentherapeutin. Sie hat mir sehr ausführlich und meinem Eindruck nach sehr kompetent (erwarte ich ohnehin) die jetzt mögliche Strahlentherapie erläutert. Und Sie hat mir auch im Vergleich zur OP sehr zur Strahlentherapie geraten, sie versteht sich auch als sehr engagiert auf ihrem Gebiet.

Ich stelle mir dazu die Frage, ob man in einer da Vinchy Operation die LK in dem Maße entfernen kann, wie es notwendig wäre (z.B. im Vergleich zur offenen OP) und dann noch ohnehin eine Bestrahlung des Beckens nachgeschoben werden muss.

Übringes: Seit gestern nehme ich Casodex 150 auf Anraten meines Uro, da dies für die Strahlentherapie ohnehin notwendig ist und auf bei der Oprtion OP sinnvoll (?).

Im Moment bietet sich mir noch kein so klares Bild, aber ich weiss: bei meinem Befund gibt es auch keine so klare und eindeutige Entscheidungsmöglichkeit. Aber bald muss ich mich entscheiden (oder habe ich durch Casodex und die dann anschließende Dreimonatsspritze etwas Zeit gewonnen? Ich will es aber sowieso nicht auf die lange Bank schieben).

Schon mal wieder vielen Dank für die lebhafte Diskussion
Roland

----------


## wowinke

Hallo,

auch ich habe dirket nach der Diagnose Flutamid bzw. Casodex genommen. Bei den Gespächen mitd en Operateuren
wurde dies als nicht positv angesehen, da es zur Veränderung des Gewebes kommt und es dann schwieriger zu operieren.Ich hab dann darauf hin ca. 5 Wochen vor der Op wieder abgesetzt.


Alles alles Gute
Wolfgang

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

den Beitrag von Wolfgang kann ich nur unterstützen.

Vor und währenbd einer Bestrahlung kann die Behandlung mit Antiandrogen Sinn machen. *Vor einer OP nicht.*

Casodex verändert die Zellen und der Gleason Score wird verfälscht und in die Höhe getrieben. Deshalb darf nach einer OP mit vorangegangener Hormontherapie kein Gleason Score bestimmt werden. Leider fehlt dann diese Aussage in dem pathologischen Ergebnis, die doch entscheidend für die weitere Prognose wäre.

Außerdem wird wegen der Zellveränderung die Schnellschnittbeurteilung durch den Pathologen erschwert und eine nervschonende Op ebenfalls erschwert, wenn nicht gar unmöglich gemacht .

Die Behandlung ist auch nicht S3-Leitlinien  konform. _"Vor einer radikalen Prostatektomie im klinisch lokal begrenzten Prostatakarzinom soll keine neodjuvante Hormontherapie durchgeführt werden."_ 
(Empfehlungsgrad A mit 100% Zustimmung.)

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Heribert

> Ich stelle mir dazu die Frage, ob man in einer da Vinchy Operation die LK in dem Maße entfernen kann, wie es notwendig wäre (z.B. im Vergleich zur offenen OP) und dann noch ohnehin eine Bestrahlung des Beckens nachgeschoben werden muss.


Ob der Operateur mit dem Da Vinci alle Schildwächter Lymphknoten, auch den suspekten LK entfernen kann, wird Dir der Operateur beantworten können. Bei der offenen OP ist es möglich. Und ob nach einer OP nachbestrahlt werden muss, kann erst durch die OP und dem daraus folgenden pathologischen Befund ermittelt werden. 



> Übringes: Seit gestern nehme ich Casodex 150 auf Anraten meines Uro, da dies für die Strahlentherapie ohnehin notwendig ist und auf bei der Oprtion OP sinnvoll (?).


Hierzu hat Hansjörg (BurgerH) alles notwendige gesagt. Kein S3-Leitlinien-Standard!

Wenn Du alle Beiträge gründlich sondierst, werden Dir zwei Optionen für eine noch mögliche kurative Therapie offen stehen.

Kombinierte gezielte Bestrahlung der Prostata verbunden mit einer 3D-konformalen Bestrahlung der Lymphabflusswege. Voraussetzung ist eine umfassende Lymphadenektomie mit Einschluss des suspekten Lymphknotens per Schlüssellochtechnik.Offene Bauchschnitt-OP mit Sentinel- Lymphadenektomie und abwarten was sich daraus ergibt. Ggf. noch Bestrahlen.
Gruß Heribert

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo zusammen,

hier haben sich jetzt eure Kommentare und die Ereignisse überschnitten.

Gerade war ich in einer interdisziplinären Sprechstunde (Urologe und Strahlentherapeut). Beide kamen zu dem Ergebnis:

- Bestrahlung (Becken anschließend Prostata, Prostata ginge auch in IMRT)
- vorherige Lymphadenektomie lohnt sich nicht
- 3 (drei) Monate vorher Hormontherapie (ist das nicht ungewöhnlich lange?)
- OP mit der fast sicheren Gefahr der anschließenden Bestrahlung wurde als nicht so sinnvoll angesehen.

Auch sie waren der Ansicht: Wenn OP, dann keine Hormontherapie vorher, mit der Begründung, die ihr oben gegeben habt.

Ja, Heribert, auch von meinem eher laienhaften Verständnis scheint eine vorherige Entfernung der LK sinnvoll, ich habe jedoch bisher keinen Therapeuten gefunden, der dies auch so sieht und das dann macht. Werde aber noch mal explizit nachfrage, ob dies nicht doch durchgeführt werden kann und wenn nein, warum nicht.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Heribert

> Ja, Heribert, auch von meinem eher laienhaften Verständnis scheint eine vorherige Entfernung der LK sinnvoll, ich habe jedoch bisher keinen Therapeuten gefunden, der dies auch so sieht und das dann macht. Werde aber noch mal explizit nachfrage, ob dies nicht doch durchgeführt werden kann und wenn nein, warum nicht.


Bernhard hat Dich in seiner Antwort #46 mit dem Hinweis auf die Vorgehensweise von Patrick aufmerksam gemacht. Schau Dir das doch nochmal an: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/me...hp?637-Patrick
Druck Dir doch seine Vorgehensweise aus, bevor Du diese Möglichkeit mit einem Arzt besprichst. - Ich befürchte einfach, dass mit der Kombination Bestrahlung und Hormontherapie, sich Lymphknotenmikrometastasen, die sehr nahe an Darm und Gefäßband liegen, nicht beeindrucken lassen. 

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Roland !

Von Dir ein Zitat:



> Übringes: Seit gestern nehme ich Casodex 150 auf Anraten meines Uro, da dies für die Strahlentherapie ohnehin notwendig ist und auf bei der Oprtion OP sinnvoll (?).


Hast Du vor mit Casodex die HB-Begleitung zur Bestrahlung durchzuführen ? Ich würde Dir 13 Monate HB3 empfehlen. Eine "gute" HB zur Bestrahlung bringt im Mittel eine theoretische Verbesserung des erhofften Heilerfolges um 7 %. Das ist nicht wenig. Mit einer zu schwachen HB gefährdest Du möglicherweise die kurative Hilfe der HB zur Bestrahlung ?

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für Eure Beteiligung an meinem Versuch der Problemslösung.

Ich habe noch einmal schriftlich per email bei zwei Therapeuten, bei denen ich mich vorgestellt hatte, nach LKektomie vor Bestrahlung angefragt, beide Stellen haben sie als nicht sinnvoll eingestuft.

Inzwischen hat mein Uro auf meine Bitte einen Termin in Hamburg Martini Klinik vereinbart am 14.4.; Casodex machen wir bis dahin erst mal weiter, für weitere Schritte warten wir das Ergebnis aus Hamburg ab und dann muss ich entscheiden.

Ein positiver Schimmer (hoffentlich sehe ich das richtig so): eine zweite PSA Messung 3,5 Wochen nach der ersten hat einen kleinen Rückgang gezeigt (von 12,9 auf 12,3) trotz der drei Wochen vorher erfolgten Biopsie; ich führe das mal, optimistischerweise, nicht nur auf Messunsicherheiten zurück, sondern auf meine bisher duchgeführten "Ernährungsmaßnahmen" (Im wesentlichen angelehnt an das Buch "Krebszellen mögen keine Himbeeren" plus Granatapfelelexier).

So weit bisher,
falls wir uns nicht mehr "sehen", wünsch ich schon mal schöne Ostern.
Roland

----------


## premme

> Hallo zusammen,
> vielen Dank für Eure Beteiligung an meinem Versuch der Problemslösung.
> 
> Inzwischen hat mein Uro auf meine Bitte einen Termin in Hamburg Martini Klinik vereinbart am 14.4.; für weitere Schritte warten wir das Ergebnis aus Hamburg ab und dann muss ich entscheiden.
> 
> So weit bisher,
> falls wir uns nicht mehr "sehen", wünsch ich schon mal schöne Ostern.
> Roland


 
Hallo Roland,
bin auch auf das Ergebnis gespannt.

auch frohe Ostern.

Gruß premme

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Bernhard,

du hast recht, es soll jetzt noch die 3-monatsspritze folgen (ist das dann HB2?) kannst du mir die Quelle für die 7% nennen?

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Roland !

Nur wenn Du Casodex parallel weiter zur 3-Monats-Spritze dazu bekommst ist es eine HB2. Da zieren sich aber die leitlinientreuen Ärzte in der Regel. Vielleicht macht Dein Uro ja mit !

Bezgl. der kombinierten Wirkung von Bestrahlung und HB gibt es einiges an Literatur. Meines Wissens sogar ein Studie. Hier als Beispiel des Ergebnis aus 2 Versuchsreihen:




> EXTERNE BESTRAHLUNG IST DER STANDARD. Das Standardverfahren der Strahlentherapie ist die Bestrahlung von außen. Zunehmend setzen Radioonkologen jedoch die sogenannte Brachytherapie ein. Bei dieser Methode platziert der Arzt eine Strahlenquelle direkt in der Prostata. Als Strahlenquelle dienen einerseits kleine radioaktive Stifte ("Seeds"), die in der Prostata bleiben und den Tumor über längere Zeit mit einer niedrigen Dosis bestrahlen. Im sogenannten Afterloading-Verfahren werden in einer oder in mehreren Sitzungen für wenige Minuten Hohlnadeln in die Prostata eingestochen, die eine definierte Strahlendosis abgeben und danach wieder entfernt werden. 
> 
> Peter Hoskin vom Krebszentrum des Mount Vernon Hospital im britischen Northwood präsentiert auf der ESTRO-Tagung eine Studie, bei der sein Team prüfte, ob eine Kombination aus Brachytherapie und externer Strahlentherapie bei kleinen Tumoren die Behandlungsergebnisse verbessern kann. Dazu teilten die Radioonkologen 220 Patienten nach dem Zufallsprinzip in zwei Gruppen ein. 
> 
> Die Patienten der einen Gruppe erhielten ausschließlich eine externe Strahlentherapie in üblicher Dosierung. Die Patienten der anderen Gruppe wurden mit einer niedriger dosierten externen Strahlentherapie behandelt, gefolgt von zwei Brachytherapie-Sitzungen. 
> 
> Resultat: Die Nebenwirkungen der Therapie waren in beiden Gruppen vergleichbar. Unterschiede beobachteten die Ärzte jedoch beim Verlauf der PSA-Werte: Bei 80 Prozent der Patienten die eine kombinierte Therapie erhalten hatten, blieben die Werte des Tumormarkers während der dreijährigen Nachbeobachtungszeit unverändert - ein Zeichen, dass die Behandlung effektiv war und die Krankheit unter Kontrolle ist. In der Gruppe der nur extern bestrahlten Patienten war dies hingegen nur bei 63,6 Prozent der Fall. Aufgrund der kurzen Nachbeobachtungszeit sind endgültige Aussagen zwar noch nicht möglich, doch deutet das Ergebnis nach Meinung der Spezialisten darauf hin, dass die Kombinationsbehandlung besonders effektiv ist.







> Insgesamt 1835 Patienten nahmen an der Studie teil. Sie erhielten entweder nur eine Strahlentherapie oder einer Kombination aus Strahlentherapie und Hormonblockade. Wie Pickles berichtet, hatten die Männer der beiden niedrigsten Risikogruppen keinen wesentlichen Nutzen von einer zusätzlichen Hormontherapie. Anders waren die Resutate bei den drei Gruppen mit höherem Risiko: In der Gruppe mit dem höchsten Risiko waren bei 45 Prozent der Männer, die eine Kombi-Therapie erhalten hatten, die PSA-Werte nach fünf Jahren unverändert - ein Hinweis darauf, dass die Behandlung effektiv war. Von den Hochrisiko-Patienten, die nur bestrahlt worden waren, zeigten hingegen nur 17 Prozent nach fünf Jahren noch stabile PSA-Werte.



Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## RolandHO

Lieber Berhard A.

vielen Dank für deine Info. Inzwischen habe ich auch mal unter google nach Kattan Diagrammen gesehen und dort viele weitere Inromationen gefunden. Konnte ich bisher aber noch nicht alles inhaltlich zur Kenntnis nehmen.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Lieber Roland

Eine einfache Hormontherapie mit einem LHRH-Analogon sollte ausreichen. 
Es gibt keine Daten dafür, dass man die Hormontherapie während der Bestrahlung mit einer Kombination aus LHRH und Antiandrogen machen sollte.

Der Vorteil der Hormontherapie im Vergleich zur Bestrahlung allein ist weitgehend abhängig vom Tumorstadium.
In der D'Amico Studie waren es 10% nach 5 Jahren (in der Regel intermediate Risk Tumoren).
In der RTOG 8610 Studie waren es 9% nach 9 Jahren (intermediate+high Risko Tumoren).
In der EORTC 22863 Studie waren es 16% nach 5 Jahren (in der Regel high Risk Tumoren).

Eine Fortsetzung der antihormonellen Behandlung über die Standard-6-Monaten nach der Radiotherapie würde ich in Ihrem Fall empfehlen, wenn Sie die Hormontherapie gut vertragen.
Die Gründe liegen auf der Hand:
- Sie sind relativ relativ jung
- Sie haben mindestens einen intermediate Risk Tumor, vermutlich liegt allerdings ein high Risk Tumor vor, da bei dem ausgeprägten Stanzenbefall und dem Gleason 4+3 ein kapselüberschreitendes Wachstum wahrscheinlich ist.
- Es gibt einen suspekten Lymphknoten. Wir wissen aus randomisierten Studien, dass eine Langzeithormontherapie bei positiven Lymphknoten das Überleben steigert.
Wenn Sie die Hormontherapie über 3 Jahren insgesamt durchführen würden, hätten Sie einen Überlebensvorteil von mindestens 4% nach 5 Jahren und bis 12% nach 10 Jahren im Verleich zur Standard-6-Monaten-Behandlung. 
Diese Empfehlung basiert auf der neulich publizierten EORTC 22961 und einer Subgruppenanalyse der RTOG 9202.

----------


## BrunoE

Hallo Daniel,
nach meiner Strahl.-Therapie ( 3D / IMRT ) mit begleitender HB, soll die HB fortgesetzt werden,ununterbrochen,ohne den Erfolg der Str.-Therapie überprüfen zu können,bis zu einer Ges.-Laufzeit von 3 Jahren.
Ist eine interm.HB,mit der Möglichkeit einer Funktionskontrolle u. einer Verringerung der Hormon-Resistenz,nicht besser ?
In letzter Zeit werden der HB, mit Testo-Erhalt, mögliche Vorteile nachgesagt, gegenüber der HB mit LHRH. Trifft das  zu und wenn ja,hier auch ?
Danke ,
Bruno

----------


## BrunoE

Berichtigung : .......U. einer Verringerung, der Gefahr,einer Homon-Resistenz.....

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Roland !

Vielleicht hast Du diesen Link 
http://www.psi-dhb.de/
oben auf der Startseite dieses Forums noch nicht gelesen. Bevor man in eine HB einsteigt, sollte man alles gelesen haben, insbesondere den Beitrag über die (bestmögliche) Vermeidung der Nebenwirkungen.
Ich habe eine nur 6-monatige HB gemacht. Die hat mir total gereicht (weil mich kein Arzt über die Milderung der Nebenwirkungen aufgeklärt hat). Kurativ ist sicherlich eine 12-monatige HB sinnvoller. Noch besser ist die 13-monatige DHB(dreifache). Aber eine 36-monatige HB würde ich, für meine Person, nie machen. Wenn länger, dann mit ausreichenden Pausen zur Erholung des Testosteronspiegels. 
Rein statistisch mag D.Schmidt, nach Studienlage, evt. Recht haben. Aber man muss nach einem Jahr auch mal wieder Lebensqualität in Aussicht haben. Eine HB stellt man nach einem Jahr nicht einfach so ab. Es dauert ca. ½ bis ein ¾-Jahr bis der Testosteron wieder im Lot ist.
Für mich ist eine HB weit über ein Jahr: Teufel mit Belzebub austreiben oder noch krasser: Operation gelungen  Patient tot.
Auch das Risiko für Herzkrankheiten steigt mit Dauer der HB. Schon bei dauerhaften natürlichen, niedrigen Testosteronwerten ist das vorbeschriebene Risiko schon erhöht.

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo erneut,

auch wenn ich einige Tage scheinbar nicht präsent war, habe ich natürlich jeden Tag an dem Problem "gearbeitet" und auch hier im Forum eine Vielzahl von alten und neuen Fällen mitverfolgt.
Vielen Dank für die vielen konkreten Anregungen und Informationen, die ihr mir oben gegeben habt.

Ich war inzwischen sowohl in der Martini-Klinik in Hamburg als auch noch einmal in der Strahlentherapie der Uni Düsseldorf.

Martini-Klnik: Sehr ausfühliches Gespräch mit Prof. Graefen, der auch nochmals meine Prostata mittels DRU und Ultraschall untersucht hat, um sich ein genaues Bild zu machen. Auch nach seiner Meinung ist eine Entscheidung, welche Therapie zu machen, nicht einfach. Unter Abwägung aller Umstände und seiner Erfahrungen hält er eine OP (im Vergleich zur Strahlentherapie) mit offenem Zugang für etwas vorteilhafter. Insbesondere wegen der Möglichkeit der ausgedehnten Lymphadenektomie und der zusätzlichen Behandlungsmöglichkeiten, wie weitere Bestrahlung.

Strahlentherapie: Auch hier ein sehr ausfühliches Gespräch mit jeweils für sich nachvollziehbaren Abwägungen. Hier kommt man zu dem Ergebnis, dass Strahlentherapie des Beckens und der Prostata sinnvoller ist, beides könnte und würde man in IMRT Technik anbieten können. Natürlich mit begleitender Hormontherapie. Der Prof. machte auch auf die erhöhte Streustrahlung bei IMRT (im Gegensatz zu 3D konformal) aufmerksam, die zumindest theoretisch ein erhöhtes Krebsrisiko später zur Folge haben könnte

In der nachfolgenden Besprechung mit meinem Urologen (der mich sehr offen und kooperativ unterstützt) riet er mir eher zur RPE mit anschließender Bestrahlung (so wie es ja auch der Strahlentherapeut Daniel Schmid z. B. im Fall des BerndM mit einem T3 Tumor begründet hat)  mit der wesentlichen Begründung der späteren Handlungsoptionen bei Auftreten eines Rezidiv.

Zu dieser Frage: Was kann man noch tun, bei Auftreten eines Rezidiv habe ich mir versucht durch die Betrachtung einiger Fälle ein Bild zu machen: z.B. Eduard, Helmut-S, BerndM und noch andere. So richitg traf dies aber auf meine Frage nicht zu, da es bei diesen Fällen um die Betrahlung nach RPE ging.

Meine *Frage* ist nun:
Welche Handlungsmöglichkeiten ergeben sich bei Auftreten eines Rezidivs nach den beiden möglichen Primärtherapien:

PRE mit anschließender Bestrahlung ca. 6 Monate später, die jetzt auch noch von Hormontherapie begleitet wird (im Moment Casodex 150).
Ist dann nicht für den Fall des Rezidivs die Option Bestrahlung und auch weitere Hormontherapie schon verbraucht?Bestrahlung von Becken und Prostata mit neoadjuvanter Hormontherapie über ca. 3 Jahre. Hier kommt doch bei späterem Auftreten eines Rezidiv auf jeden Fall eine nochmalige Bestrahlung nicht in Frage, und ist nicht auch Hormontherapie dann schon "verbraucht"?
Gibt es für diesen Fall andere Alternativen (sicherlich hängen die davon ab, ob es sich um ein reginales Rezidiv oder ein systemisches handelt) wie z. B. HIFU oder Kryo?
Hier wäre ich nochmals für Ratschläge, Hinweise auf ähnliche Fälle, die ich nicht gefunden habe oder eigene Erfahrungen  dankbar. Ich möchte meine Entscheidung für die Therapie auch besonders von dieser Frage abhängig machen, da nach Auskunft meines Urologen und auch der verschiedenen Therapeuten die Behandlungserfolge beider Wege ungefähr gleich sind.

Ich würde mich freuen, von euch allen zu hören
Roland

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Roland,

Vorweg: "Entscheidung macht frei!" und die Entscheidung kann Dir leider keiner abnehmen.

Zu Deinen Fragen:

Nach heutigem und meinem Kenntnisstand kann man die Prostata bis jetzt nur 1xbestrahlen unabhängig ob es sich um eine Primärtherapie oder Rezidivbehandlung handelt. Knochenmetastasen kann man auch noch nach einer Prostatabestrahlung bestrahlen.

Die Hormonblockade wirkt solange die Prostatakrebszellen noch hormonsensitiv sind oder besser gesagt, solange noch hormonsensible Zellen vorhanden sind. Im statistischen Mittel sind das zwei Jahre. Ich kenne aber Patienten bei denen hat sie jahrelang, bei einem sogar 8 Jahre lang gewirkt. Leider kenne ich auch Patienten bei denen sie nur wenige Monate gewirkt hat. 

HIFU und Kryotherapie sind noch experimentelle Therapien und werden deswegen von den neuen S3-Leitlinien noch nicht empfohlen. Wenn HIFU würde ich an ein renommiertes Krankenhaus mit viel Erfahrung wie München-Harlaching oder das Marienkrankenhaus in Regensburg gehen. Dann bezahlen auch die gesetzlichen Kassen die Therapie. _Es gibt private Kliniken, die da aus meiner Sicht eine richtige "Beutelschneiderei" machen. Da bist Du schnell zehntausende von Euros los.

_Kryotherapie wird meines Wissens nach nur an einem einzigen Krankenhaus in Deutschland gemacht, am Nordwestkrankenhaus in Frankfurt. Dr. Witzsch ist aber ein sehr seriöser und wissenschaftlich arbeitender Arzt.  Er macht übrigens auch HIFU.

Ich wünsche Dir eine gute Entscheidung. Die Entscheidung, die Du treffen wirst, wird *immer die richtige sein,* denn wie eine andere Therapie gewirkt hätte, kann Dir kein Mensch im Nachhinein sagen.

Herzliche Grüße

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Hansjörg,

vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag.
Ja, ich fühle es natürlich auch: Erst die Entscheidung macht frei, bis jetzt eine zunehmende Anspannung, weil die Entscheidung jetzt wirklich bald fallen muss.

Das mit der Wirkdauer der Hormonblockade ist ja schon ein wenig enttäuschend, kann man die denn wieder aufnehmen wenn man sie in der Wirkdauer unterbrochen hat? (Ist das die intermittierende HB?)
An HIFU oder andere Alternativen habe ich nur in Bezug auf eine zusätzliche Therapie nach Auftreten eines evtl. Rezidiv gedacht; dein Hinweis, wo man es machen könnte, werde ich mir mal ansehen und nachfragen ob dies für diesen Anwendungsfall in Frage kommt.

Vielen Dank für deine guten Wünsche und vor allem für die Ermutigung zur Entscheidung.

Viele Grüße nach Rhein-Neckar
Roland

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Daniel,
> nach meiner Strahl.-Therapie ( 3D / IMRT ) mit begleitender HB, soll die HB fortgesetzt werden,ununterbrochen,ohne den Erfolg der Str.-Therapie überprüfen zu können,bis zu einer Ges.-Laufzeit von 3 Jahren.
> Ist eine interm.HB,mit der Möglichkeit einer Funktionskontrolle u. einer Verringerung der Hormon-Resistenz,nicht besser ?
> In letzter Zeit werden der HB, mit Testo-Erhalt, mögliche Vorteile nachgesagt, gegenüber der HB mit LHRH. Trifft das  zu und wenn ja,hier auch ?
> Danke ,
> Bruno


Nach den Erkentnissen zwei randomisierter Studien kann man heutzutage bei Patienten mit high-risk Prostatakarzinomen eine insgesamt 3 Jahre lang andauernde Hormontherapie zu einer Strahlentherapie der Prostata empfehlen.
In der zuletzt publizierten EORTC Studie gab es einen Überlebensvorteil von 4% nach 5 Jahren bei 36 Monaten versus 6 Monaten Hormontherapie.

----------


## RolandHO

Auch Ihnen, lieber Daniel Schmidt, vielen Dank für Ihren Beitrag.
4% immerhin; in dem Text "Neu diagnostizierter Prostatakrebs - Das Abschätzen der Wahlmöglichkeiten" von Dr. Mark Scholz in der Übersetzung von Ralf-Rainer Damm (link habe ich gerade nicht zur Hand) werden auf S. 17  noch viel optimistischere Zahlen genannt.

Meine darüber hinaus gehende Frage,lieber  Herr Schmidt, welche Handlungsmöglichkeiten ergeben sich *danach*, wenn ein Rezidiv auftritt? Sind die Handlungsalternativen günstiger bei PRE mit unmittelbar anschließender Bestrahlung, die (die Bestrahlung) Sie ja in einem anderen Beitrag in einem Fall wie meinem (T3, mit Ihrer Bemerkung: bei einem T3 gibt es kein echtes R0) befürwortet haben.

Vielleicht könnten Sie mir dazu noch Ihre Auffassung nennen.

Vielen Dank schon mal
Roland

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Im Prinzip tendiere ich dazu bei Patienten, die noch jung sind und den Nebenwirkungen der maximalen Therapie bewusst sind (v.a. Impotenz), ein kombiniertes Vorgehen bestehend aus Operation mit anschliessender Bestrahlung zu empfehlen. 
Der Unterschied dieses Vorgehens im Vergleich zur primären Bestrahlung besteht darin, dass man nach der OP die Option der Bestrahlung hat und auch einen besseren Überblick über den Tumor hat. Es gibt einige Aspekte, die man ohne Operation zu 100% nicht abklären kann, z.B. wie ist der LK-Status, was ist das T-Stadium, usw.

Also, wenn Sie jung sind, maximale Therapie haben wollen und bereit sind mehr Nebenwirkungen dazu in Kauf zu nehmen, dann können Sie diesen Weg gehen.

----------


## BurgerH

> Das mit der Wirkdauer der Hormonblockade ist ja schon ein wenig enttäuschend, kann man die denn wieder aufnehmen wenn man sie in der Wirkdauer unterbrochen hat? (Ist das die intermittierende HB?)


Hallo Roland,

ja, das ist die intermittierende Hormonblockade. Man unterbricht und setzt bei ansteigendem PSA-Wert wieder ein.

Übrigens wird die Hormonspritze meist auch weiter verabreicht, wenn der Prostatakrebs hormonrefraktär oder wie man neuerdings sagt "Kastrationsrestistent" geworden ist, weil man annimmt, dass der Prostatakrebst nicht homogen ist, und neben den hormonunsensiblen Zellen weiterhin auch hormonsensible Zellen, allerdings in der Minderheit, vorhanden sind.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Daniel Schmidt und Hansjörg
Hallo alle anderen,

ich bin mit 62 ja noch recht jung, wie mir immer wieder bei den Vorstellungen gesagt wurde.

Viele haben ja auch in diesem Alter ein Problem mit dem Wegbleiben der Potenz, das wäre natürlich bedauerlich, aber ich habe mit meiner Frau einen Weg gefunden, wie wir gemeinsam auch ohne meine Potenz glücklich sein können.
Die gravierendste Nebenwirkung jeglicher Therapie wäre für mich Inkontinenz, da damit die Ausübung meines Berufs für die restlichen Jahre bis zur Pensionierung unmöglich würde.

Natürlich habe ich mich mit den möglichen Nebenwirkungen der verschiedenen Therapien befasst.

Deshalb die Frage einmal anders herum: Gibt es auch gute Argumente, in meinem Fall eine Strahlentherapie, natürlich mit neoadjuvanter Hormontherapie, durchzuführen?

Einen schönen sonnigen Sonntag wünscht
Roland

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Roland, Du bist nun auch in* diesen* Thread eingestiegen. 




> Viele haben ja auch in diesem Alter ein Problem mit dem Wegbleiben der Potenz, das wäre natürlich bedauerlich, aber ich habe mit meiner Frau einen Weg gefunden, wie wir gemeinsam auch ohne meine Potenz glücklich sein können. Die gravierendste Nebenwirkung jeglicher Therapie wäre für mich Inkontinenz, da damit die Ausübung meines Berufs für die restlichen Jahre bis zur Pensionierung unmöglich würde.


Mit diesem klaren Hinweis auf Deine Prioritäten kann es doch nun nur noch eine Entscheidung Richtung Radiatio geben, und zwar wegen des hohen GS mit begleitender Hormontherapie. Gut möglich, dass auch die von Dir zunächst als nachrangig angesehene eheliche Zweisamkeit nicht einmal zu kurz kommen wird. Hansjörgs alter Spruch "Entscheidung macht frei" sollte Dich ab sofort leiten. Öffne eine gute Flasche Rotwein und lasse das Wochenende gemütlich ausklingen. Du musst versuchen, abschalten zu können. Das Leben geht so oder so weiter.

*"Die Jugend ist meist so allwissend, dass sie alles weiß, bis auf eines: dass auch einmal die Alten allwissend waren, bis sie wirklich alles wussten"
*(Ernest Hemingway)

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Hutschi,

ich habe bemerkt, dass mein Eintrag im anderen Thread nicht so sinnvoll war und dort eine entsprechende Bemerkung hingelegt.

Eine Hälfte deiner Empfehlung (die mit dem Rotwein) habe ich gerne aufgegriffen. Mit der Entscheidung für die andere, wichtigere Hälfte hadere ich noch: maximale Therapie (RPE+RT+Hormon) mit ihren potentiellen Nebenwirkungen aber vielleicht einer günstigeren Prognose oder RT+HB mit möglicherweise geringeren Nebenwirkungen aber dafür ungünstigerer Prognose (was ich nicht weiß!). Und die Frage: was käme danach bei Auftreten eines Rezidiv, bietet eine dieser beiden Wege da eine günstigere Ausgangslage.
Darüber werde ich mir noch einige Tage Gedanken machen und hier im Forum forschen.
Und dann: Entscheidung macht frei!

Schönen Sonntag
Roland

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Roland,

an anderer Stelle habe ich Dir meine Gedanken zum Vorgehen schon mal mitgeteilt. Ich meine, dass eine RPE mit begleitender Sentinel-Lymphadenektomie Dir Zeit gibt, den bestmöglichen Weg herauszufinden. 

Mir ist nicht mehr ganz geläufig, ob Du jetzt schon eine Hormontherapie begonnen hast. Wenn nicht, hättest Du nach der OP im PSA einen relativ zuverlässigen Parameter, ob die OP erfolgreich verlaufen ist. Fällt das PSA nach 6 Wochen nicht unter die Nachweisgrenze, ist immer noch Zeit für eine RT und sollte die auch nicht den gewünschten Erfolg bringen, kommst Du an einer Homontherapie sowieso nicht vorbei. Ich würde nicht alle Pfeile im Köcher gleichzeitig verschießen.

Es gibt zwar Meinungen, die beim Krebs sagen, "beser klotzen statt kleckern", ob das nicht eine Übertherapie beinhaltet, kann auch niemand ausschließen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## WernerS

Hallo Roland,
schau dir bitte das noch an:

http://img381.imageshack.us/img381/9486/seite72yn8.jpg

Gruß
Werner

----------


## uwehesse

..HAllo Roland, habe deine Geschichte gerade gelesen..du bist in keiner beneidenswerten Situation..mir erging es vor knapp einem Jahr ebenso, war aufgeregt damals, auch in der Unkenntnis über das was mich da ereilt hat.....jetzt, nach einem Jahr leben mit dem Krebs geht es deutlich besser, vor allem psychisch...ich habe bislang nur eine 2-fach HB-Therapie gemacht....bislang verhält sich der Tumor regressiv, habe seit Januar die Hormonbehandlung beendet, die Werte bleiben bislang auf niedrigem Niveau.und sind nach leichtem Anstieg wieder rückläufig.....habe bislang vor allem auf eine radikale Umstellung bei der Ernährung (Keto-Diät) und eine Kombination diverser Nahrungsergänzungsmittel gesetzt.....mit dem Ziel die Körpereigenen Abwehrkräfte zu stärken....daneben natürlich viel Sport und eine positive Herangehensweise....bislang klappt das ganz gut, werde im Sommer dann ein weiteres Pet-CT machen um zu sehen ob sich was getan hat.....was ich damit sagen will...man sollte keine überstürzten Entscheidungen treffen, vor allem solchen, die nicht wieder Rückgängig zu machen sind....es gibt hier im Forum doch sehr viele Meinungen , Erfahrungen und Ratschläge, die hilfreich und sinnvoll sind...und die dir hoffentlich helfen deinen eigenen Weg zu finden....falls du mal bedarf nach einem persönlichen Gespräch hast, du kommst ja auch aus dem Dorf...melde dich per PN...
Lg,u.

----------


## RolandHO

Liebe Unterstützer,

alle eure Beiträge - vielen Dank dafür und für einige PN Informationen - sehe ich mir jeden Tag an und versuche alles in ein Konzept zu packen, ich gehe später noch auf die einzelnen ein.

Heribert, deinen schon früher gemachten Hinweis habe ich nicht vergessen und versuche ihn zu berücksichtigen. Allerdings sehe ich bei mir mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die Notwendigkeit der Nachbestrahlung. Daniel Schmidt hat in einem früheren thread (link habe ich im Moment nicht, reiche ich heute abend nach) von einer kleinen Studie berichtet und eine sehr interessante Grafik eingestellt, in der für T3 mit nachfolgender Bestrahlung ein deutlicher Gewinn an Rezidivfreiheit erreicht wurde.
Die waren aber vermutlich ohne LK Befall, aber zumindest von der Tendenz wird man das doch auf meine Fall übertragen können.

Sehr geehrter Daniel Schmidt, in diesem thread schrieben Sie. (Zitat, die Zitieren-Funktion habe ich noch nicht drauf):
OP+Strahlentherapie bei pT3 läuft nun mal besser als Strahlentherapie+Hormontherapie bei cT3.

Das ist der jetzige Stand. Der Unterschied macht sich aber nun bei diesen Patienten bemerkbar, die eine lange Zeit noch vor sich haben. Vermutlich Patienten, die eine Lebenserwartung von 15+ Jahren vor sich. Das sind die 40-,50- und frühe 60-jährigen.
(Zitat Ende)

Kann man Ihren letzten Satz so interpretieren, dass sich Unterschiede (im Behandlungserfolg) erst nach Ablauf einer Lebenszeit von z.B. 10 Jahren (wenn man dies denn überhaupt erreicht) bemerkbar machen? D. h. statistische Kurven (z. B. % Rezidivfreiheit über Jahre) laufen eine ganze Zeit lang parallel und gehen erst in dieser Größenordnung zugunsten der OP+Strahlen auseinander. Ist das so richtig interpretiert?

Bis heute abend
Roland

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Kann man Ihren letzten Satz so interpretieren, dass sich Unterschiede (im Behandlungserfolg) erst nach Ablauf einer Lebenszeit von z.B. 10 Jahren (wenn man dies denn überhaupt erreicht) bemerkbar machen? D. h. statistische Kurven (z. B. % Rezidivfreiheit über Jahre) laufen eine ganze Zeit lang parallel und gehen erst in dieser Größenordnung zugunsten der OP+Strahlen auseinander. Ist das so richtig interpretiert?


Ja, wobei ich eher die Überlebenskurven meine.
Diese gehen nach frühestens nach 10 Jahren auseinander.

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo zusammen,

auch im Zusammenhang mit meiner (noch nicht abgeschlossenen Entscheidung) habe ich versucht, mir einen Überblick zu verschaffen, wieviel hier im Forum eine Strahlenthrapie als Primärtherapie gewählt haben: Viele sind es nicht, da ist der engangierte Berhard A. Auch die Forenteilnehmer, die in den letzten Wochen zu einer Entscheidung gekommen sind (z. B. premme, rembert, wandervogel ) habe PRE gewählt. Also wird doch in der RPE die größere und länger andauernde Heilungschance (s. die Aussage von Daniel Schmidt oben) gesehen.

Sehe ich die Verhältnisse so richitg, oder übersehe ich viele Strahlentherapie-Fälle (als Primärth.).
Ist dies ein spezielles Verhältnis hier im Forum oder liegen die Verhältnissse insgesamt auch so, dass primär PRE gewählt wird (zumindet in D, ich habe gehört, in USA soll es anders sein).

Unabhängig von der Beurteilung der eigenen Situation könnte einem das gefühlt eine gewisse "Sicherheit" geben, wenn sich viele, auch nach langer Entscheidungsfindung, für einen Weg entscheiden.

Aus diesen Überlegungen seht ihr, dass ich im Moment gefühlsmassig eher zur RT tendiere, aber befürchte, dass wegen meines doch recht großen Tumors auch nach Bestrahlung nicht alles "weg" ist. Dies wäre bei einer RPE ja eher sichergestellt, aber auch dort treten ja R1 Situationen auf.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Roland



> Aus diesen Überlegungen seht ihr, dass ich im Moment gefühlsmassig eher zur RT tendiere, aber befürchte, dass wegen meines doch recht großen Tumors auch nach Bestrahlung nicht alles "weg" ist. Dies wäre bei einer RPE ja eher sichergestellt, aber auch dort treten ja R1 Situationen auf.


Nach einer RPE ist selbst bei einem pT3 ein positiver Schnittrand nicht zwangsläufig mit Resttumor assoziiert. R1 heißt weder Resttumor noch zwangsläufig Rezidiv.  Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ohne Strahlentherapie nach einem pT3 und R1 auszukommen, ist zwar nicht sehr groß, sie besteht aber. Weshalb diese Chance von Beginn an verwerfen?

Selbst LK-Metastasen ergeben nicht zwangsläufig positive Schnittränder und/oder Kapseldurchbruch! Nach einer RPE wird sehr bald klar ob es sich um eine Untertherapie gehandelt hat. Bei der Radiatio dauert die Zeit der Ungewissheit länger. Das positive der Radiatio ist die geringere Wahrscheinlichkeit von Inkontinenz und Impotenz. Nur zwischen diesen Nuancen von Vor- bzw. Nachteilen hast Du Dich zu entscheiden. Leicht ist das nicht.

Im *Nachbarthread* wird eine Studie der Martiniklinik zitiert, hier zwar nur die pT2 Tumore, aber lesenswert. 

Du solltest Dich im Interesse besserer Chancen bald entscheiden
Gruß Heribert

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Heribert,
hallo Mitleser und Helfer,

vielen Dank, Heribert, du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht.
Ich werde mich bald entscheiden (müssen). Es gibt keinen objektiven Grund mehr, die Entscheidung weiter hinaus zu zögern. Alle Informationen liegen vor. Die verschiedenen Wege sind bereits vorbereitet. Am Mittwoch bin ich wieder beim Urologen: Dann muss die Stunde der Wahrheit kommen.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Roland, Du hattest Dir selbst schon einmal Prioriäten gesetzt. Nun jedoch bist Du nach meiner Einschätzung erneut an einer Wegegabelung hängen geblieben. Soll Dir nun der Urologe die Entscheidung abnehmen? Bitte, gehe noch einmal ganz allein in ein stilles Kämmerlein und wäge ab und entscheide für Dich das, was Dir am wenigsten Kopfzerbrechen bereitet. Du hast es doch schon anklingen lassen.


*"Wer jede Entscheidung zu schwer nimmt, kommt zu keiner*"
(Harold Macmillan)

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Hutschi,

nein, der Urologe soll mir nicht die Entscheidung abnehmen. Aber du hast meinen Beitrag richtig verstanden: ich fühle mich immer noch an einer Weggabelung. Beide Varianten machen mir Kopfzerbrechen (sozusagen an verschiedenen Stellen des Kopfes), die Abwägung der  Nuancen von Vor- und Nachteilen die Heribert genannt hat, macht die Entscheidung schwer. Aber wie du richtig zitierst: *"Wer jede Entscheidung zu schwer nimmt, kommt zu keiner*". 

Danke für Eure Ermutigung, endlich zu einer Entscheidung zu kommen.

Schönen Sonntag
Roland

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo,

ja, vom Bauschgefühl fühle ich mich wohler bei der Entscheidung für Strahlentherapie, vom Bauchgefühl fühle ich mich sicherer bei der OP. Da muss ich durch.
Noch eine Frage an Daniel Schmidt: Läßt sich denn auch ein so massiver Tumor wie bei mir (11 von 12 Stanzen positiv, einige mit 90 bis 100%) durch eine Bestrahlung zerstören? Oder kommt es dabei gar nicht auf die Tumorgröße an? (PSA war 13).

Gruß
Roland

----------


## premme

Hallo Roland,
klinke mich hier nochmal rein. Wielange willst du denn noch warten ?.
Bitte lies mein neu ergänztes Profil. 
*Bitte beachte meine Werte vor der OP, und bei der OP, und den Abschlußbefund*. 
Zwischen beiden Werten liegt ein Zeitraum von ca. 12 Monaten.
Also, entschließe dich.
Wünsche dir Entschlußkraft.
Gruß premme

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo premme,

mir geht es im Moment wie es dir ging, als du das in deinem Profil so schön geschrieben hast: "ich kann/will mich nicht entscheiden". Ich habe natürlich auch deine Geschichte und auch deinen Operationsbericht laufend mit großem Interesse verfolgt.
Du schreibst im Profil auch "vielleicht doch Bestrahlung ?", warum ist daraus nichts geworden?

Ich sehe gerade, dass ich mich oben in #84 etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt habe: Bei der OP fühle ich mich sicherer was das Ergebnis angeht (nicht in der Durchführung). Ich würde mich aber eher für Betrahlung entscheiden, wenn ich annehmen könnte, dass auch dort ein so starker Tumor vernichtet werden kann. Deshalb oben die Frage an Daniel Schmidt.

Aber wie dem auch sein: In dieser Woche werde ich mich entscheiden.
Danke auch für deinen Zuspruch.


Gruß
Roland

----------


## BurgerH

> Hallo,
> 
> ja, vom Bauschgefühl fühle ich mich wohler bei der Entscheidung für Strahlentherapie, vom Bauchgefühl fühle ich mich sicherer bei der OP. Da muss ich durch.


Hallo Roland, 

vielleicht probierst Du es einfach mal mit Würfeln!

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## premme

Hallo Roland,
ich will dir gerne schreiben, warum bei mir aus der Bestrahlung nichts geworden ist.
Ich bin zu dem Entschluß gelangt, habe ihn gefaßt, das Übel bei der Wurzel zu packen. Also OP. Wenn dann doch noch was sein sollte, 
kann ich immer noch bestrahlen.

Alles klar ?.
Gruß premme

----------


## Nettie

> Hallo Roland,
> ich will dir gerne schreiben, warum bei mir aus der Bestrahlung nichts geworden ist.
> Ich bin zu dem Entschluß gelangt, habe ihn gefaßt, das Übel bei der Wurzel zu packen. Also OP. Wenn dann doch noch was sein sollte, 
> kann ich immer noch bestrahlen.
> 
> Alles klar ?.
> Gruß premme


Wir haben uns aus den gleichen Gründen auch wie premme entschieden. 
Gruß Nettie

----------


## premme

> Hallo,
> ja, vom Bauschgefühl fühle ich mich wohler bei der Entscheidung für Strahlentherapie, vom Bauchgefühl fühle ich mich sicherer bei der OP. Da muss ich durch.
> Noch eine Frage an Daniel Schmidt
> 
> Gruß
> Roland


Roland,
ich muß nochmal schreiben.
Es gibt ein altes Sprichwort: *Wer viel fragt, kriegt viele Antworten.*

Du mußt dich endlich selbst entscheiden. Wenn du meinen Bericht richtig gelesen hast, wirst du festgestellt haben, das bei mir bereits die Kapsel überschritten war. Somit fand die OP, meiner Meinung nach, genau noch im richtigen Moment statt.

Gruß premme

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Rainer, weil Du es gerade mit den Zitaten hast, füge ich noch das dazu:

*"Wahrheit ist eine Fackel, aber eine ungeheure; deswegen suchen wir alle nur blinzelnd so daran vorbeizukommen, in Furcht sogar, uns zu verbrennen"*
(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

----------


## RolandHO

Liebe Ratgeber,

nachdem ich heute abend Hutschis Rat mit dem Rotwein gefolgt bin, möchte ich auf eure Beiträge antworten (und mich ein wenig rechtfertigen).

Lieber Hansjörg, mit dem Würfel habe ich es schon probiert, aber als eine 3 kam, wußte ich nicht, was ich damit anfangen sollte. Besser wäre doch Münzwurf, wenn ich vorher festlege Kopf=OP und Zahl =RT, dann drei mal werfen und den häufigsten Treffer wählen. Das wäre mein letzter Ausweg.

Lieber premme, an deinem Schicksal habe ich besonders Anteil genommen, da auch ich einen Leistenbruch habe, und jetzt nach deinen Erfahrungen froh bin, dass ich den noch nicht habe behandeln lassen (dann wäre das sicherlich auch mit Netz gewesen).

Ja , wer viel fragt, bekommt auch viele Antworten, wenn die dann hauptsächlich in eine Richtung gehen, hat man es leicht. 
So sehen die Antworten in meinem Fall aus (nur externe, ausserhalb des Forums)

1. Strahlenklinik DO: rät zur RT
2. Strahlenklinik Uni D: rät zur RT
3. Klinik Gronau: würde auch operieren, in der schriftlichen Stellungnahme steht als erstes RT, dann OP
4. Martini Klinik: rät nach eingehender Untersuchung zur OP
5. Interdisziplinäre Sprechstunde (Urologe und Strahlenth.) Marien Hospital: raten zur RT
6. Mein Urologe: rät zur OP

Dazu kommt noch die Aussage von Daniel Schmidt (oben #78)), dass sich Unterschiede zw. OP und RT erst nach ca 10 Jahren bemerkbar machen.

Ich bin Ingenieur und gewohnt, rationale Entscheidungen auf der Grundlage von zahlenmäßig erfassten Daten, auch wenn es Wahrscheinlichkeitsaussagen sind, zu treffen. Bisher mußte ich einen solchen Entscheidungsprozess aber nicht auf mich selbst anwenden.

Ohne die Diskussion in diesem Forum und die vielen Informationen, die mir dadurch zugänglich wurden,  wäre es mir aber überhaupt nicht möglich, zu einer eigenen begründeten Entscheidung zu kommen, dafür danke ich euch allen.

Gute Nacht
Roland

----------


## premme

> Lieber Hansjörg, mit dem Würfel habe ich es schon probiert, aber als eine 3 kam, wußte ich nicht, was ich damit anfangen sollte. Besser wäre doch Münzwurf, wenn ich vorher festlege Kopf=OP und Zahl =RT, dann drei mal werfen und den häufigsten Treffer wählen. Das wäre mein letzter Ausweg.


Merke, ein Schiedsrichter wirft nur *einmal.*




> Lieber premme, an deinem Schicksal habe ich besonders Anteil genommen, da auch ich einen Leistenbruch habe, und jetzt nach deinen Erfahrungen froh bin, dass ich den noch nicht habe behandeln lassen (dann wäre das sicherlich auch mit Netz gewesen).


Bitte richtig lesen :* mit Darmaustritt,* also drohte Darmbrand mit allen Folgen.




> Ja , wer viel fragt, bekommt auch viele Antworten, wenn die dann hauptsächlich in eine Richtung gehen, hat man es leicht. 
> So sehen die Antworten in meinem Fall aus (nur externe, ausserhalb des Forums)
> 
> 1. Strahlenklinik DO: rät zur RT
> 2. Strahlenklinik Uni D: rät zur RT
> 3. Klinik Gronau: würde auch operieren, in der schriftlichen Stellungnahme steht als erstes RT, dann OP
> 4. Martini Klinik: rät nach eingehender Untersuchung zur OP
> 5. Interdisziplinäre Sprechstunde (Urologe und Strahlenth.) Marien Hospital: raten zur RT
> 6. Mein Urologe: rät zur OP
> ...


Da gibt es bestimmt noch *mehr Varianten*.




> Ich bin Ingenieur und gewohnt, rationale Entscheidungen auf der Grundlage von zahlenmäßig erfassten Daten, auch wenn es Wahrscheinlichkeitsaussagen sind, zu treffen. Bisher mußte ich einen solchen Entscheidungsprozess aber nicht auf mich selbst anwenden.


*Man kann sich an viel gewöhnen.*




> Ohne die Diskussion in diesem Forum und die vielen Informationen, die mir dadurch zugänglich wurden, wäre es mir aber überhaupt nicht möglich, zu einer *eigenen begründeten* Entscheidung zu kommen, dafür danke ich euch allen.
> Gute Nacht
> Roland


Hallo Roland, wann kommt die denn ?.
Entschuldige, aber deine Art erinnert mich an ein Mitglied, hier im Forum, der nur diskutieren wollte, um seine Meinung zu vertreten.
Irgendwann bekam er keine Antworten mehr auf seine Beiträge. Grund: viele Mitglieder waren es leid, gegen eine Wand zu schreiben, und dafür ihre Zeit zu vergeuden.
Bitte verstehe das richtig, aber langsam liegt in allem kein Sinn mehr.
Starte die große Wende, teile uns deine Maßnahme und den Termin mit.
Gruß premme

----------


## BurgerH

> Ich bin Ingenieur und gewohnt, rationale Entscheidungen auf der Grundlage von zahlenmäßig erfassten Daten, auch wenn es Wahrscheinlichkeitsaussagen sind, zu treffen. Bisher mußte ich einen solchen Entscheidungsprozess aber nicht auf mich selbst anwenden.


Hallo Roland,

wir haben viele Ingenieure in unserer Gruppe und ich beobachte, dass sie versuchen ihre Krankheit mit den Methoden aus ihrem Berufsleben in den Griff zu bekommenn. Meist haben sie mehrere Ordner gefüllt mit PSA-Kurven, Studienergebenissen, Artikeln etc..

Leider vergessen sie dabei, dass der Prostatakrebs etwas schicksalhaftes in sich hat und mit Berechnungen nicht in den Griff zu kriegen ist. Der Prostatakrebs kennt leider keine Algebra und Logarithmen. Der "Misthund" hält sich auch an keine Regeln, aber nicht nur im Schlechten, sondern glücklicherweise auch im Guten.

Entweder Du verläßt Dich auf Dein Bauchgefühl, oder Du wirfst tatsächlich eine Münze!

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## HorstK

Leben mit Wahrscheinlichkeiten

*http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=93&Itemid=178*

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Roland,

ich würde in deiner Situation so vorgehen:

RPE bei einem Top-Operateur und Top-Pathologen.
Vielleicht ist der Befund gar nicht so schlimm, wie er vermutet wird.
Wenn doch, wird großzügig geschnitten.
Du hast geschildert, dass die Potenz bei dir nicht primär entscheidet.
Das siehst du aber exakt alles nur nach OP, mit Schnellschnitten und sorgfältiger Aufarbeitung der Prostata.
Sollte eine Anschlußbestrahlung notwendig sein, dann bei den geringsten PSA-Erhöhungs-Tendenzen loslegen.
In der Regel leidet die Kontinenz durch diese Doppel-Therapie nicht dauerhaft, wenn die Anastomose gut prepariert wurde.
So hätte ich das beste Gefühl für eine Langzeitüberlebenswahrscheinlichkeit.

Werfe doch noch einen Blick auf meinen Beitrag 282 in meinem langen Thread, zu meinen Empfehlungen bei anstehender RPE.

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Forum, Helfer, Mitdiskutierer,


 in einigen der letzten Beiträge habt ihr mich ja ganz schön zur Brust genommen.
 Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass hier ein Betroffener nur aus "Spaß an der Freude" herumdiskutiert: ich sehe in vielen Beiträgen das gleiche Motiv, wie bei mir: die Unsicherheit darüber, zwischen zwei Möglichkeiten entscheiden zu müssen, ohne eindeutige Kriterien, die die Auswahl nahe legen.


 Aber irgendwann muss man sich entschieden, so auch ich. Nach ausführlicher Diskussion mit meinem Urologen habe ich mich jetzt für die Da Vinci OP in Gronau entschieden, Termin ist der 14.6.


 Ich weiß, dass in diesem Forum schon kritisch über die Ausweitung der OP auf lokal fortgeschrittene PCa diskutiert wurde. In einigen neueren Veröffentlichungen werden aber Hinweise gesehen, dass auch bei positivem Lymphknotenstatus eine OP einen Vorteil bringt. Dabei bin ich mir darüber im Klaren, dass diese Therapie bei mir mit weiteren Maßnahmen im Sinne eines multimodalen Ansatzes erweitert werden muss.


 Gerne hätte ich mich für die Strahlentherapie entschieden, ich befürchte hier aber, dass wegen meiner starken Tumorlast (11 von 12 Stanzen positiv) die lokale Kontrolle nicht so gut erreichbar ist. Auch Daniel Schmidt schrieb ja, dass das Ergebnis der Strahlentherapie vom Tumorvolumen abhängt (habe ich das so richitg verstanden?).


 Bei Dr. W. in Gronau schätze ich mich in den denkbar besten Händen, was die Durchführung der OP angeht, jetzt muss natürlich für das Ergebnis auch noch etwas Glück dazu kommen.

Natürlich werde ich weiter berichten und auch um Rat fragen; auch wenn ich mich jetzt längere Zeit nicht gemeldet habe, so bin ich doch täglich im Forum.

Allen alles Gute
Roland

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Gerne hätte ich mich für die Strahlentherapie entschieden, ich befürchte hier aber, dass wegen meiner starken Tumorlast (11 von 12 Stanzen positiv) die lokale Kontrolle nicht so gut erreichbar ist. Auch Daniel Schmidt schrieb ja, dass das Ergebnis der Strahlentherapie vom Tumorvolumen abhängt (habe ich das so richitg verstanden?).


Ja, Sie haben es richtig verstanden.
Man kann natürlich mit einer Dosiseskalation (entweder durch LDR/HDR-Brachytherapie oder Steigerung der perkutanen Dosis Richtung 80 Gy) die lokale Kontrolle verbessern, allerdings gibt es die Tendenz bei diesen Hochdosisverfahren für mehr Nebenwirkungen auch.
Aus diesem Grund halte ich die Idee einer OP als primäre Behandlung für eine gute Idee.

Übrigens:
Falls es ein pT3a wird (was mir persönlich ziemlich wahrscheinlich erscheint) oder ein R1 vorliegt, würde ich an Ihrer Stelle gleich postoperativ bei guter Kontinenz bestrahlen und nicht auf den PSA-Anstieg warten.

----------


## RolandHO

Vielen Dank Daniel Schmidt,

für die Erläuterung und vor allem den Rat für das weitere Verfahren. Aus vielen Ihrer früheren Beiträge (die ich mir fast alle einmal systematisch angesehen habe) habe ich dieses Vorgehen auch schon im Hinterkopf gehabt. Ich frage mich nur, ob diese Bestrahlung mit Hormontherapie in meinem Fall kombiniert werden sollte, da ja doch wohl schon von einer systemischen Erkrankung ausgegangen werden muss. Ich kenne Ihre Äußerung aus einem früheren Beitrag, dass bei Bestrahlung nach RPE keine Hormontherapie angezeigt ist. Gibt es zu dieser Aussage Ausnahmen? Oder wäre in meinem Fall eine adjuvante Hormontherapie (anstelle der Strahlentherapie) sinnvoll?

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Ich kenne Ihre Äußerung aus einem früheren Beitrag, dass bei Bestrahlung nach RPE keine Hormontherapie angezeigt ist. Gibt es zu dieser Aussage Ausnahmen? Oder wäre in meinem Fall eine adjuvante Hormontherapie (anstelle der Strahlentherapie) sinnvoll?


1. Ausnahmen bestehen nur, wenn der PSA-Wert nach der OP weiterhin sehr hoch (z.B. > 0,5) bleibt und die OP "suboptimal" war. Unter suboptimal meine ich keine LK-Entfernung oder eine R2-Resektion. In diesen Fällen muss man von makroskopischem Resttumor ausgehen, so dass eine begleitende Hormontherapie sinnvoll erscheint. Harte Daten dazu gibt es nicht.
2. EIne adjuvante Hormontherapie hat sich bislang in keiner Studie als wirkungsvoll bewiesen, es gibt keine Daten, die zeigen dass diese das Gesamtüberleben steigert. Ausnahme: pN1.

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Miteinander,

heute war ich zur Voruntersuchung in Gronau, OP ist für nächsten Montag geplant.

Am Beeindruckendsten war die Schilderung des genauen Ablaufes der Narkose. Für diese OP wird ja CO2 Gas in den Bauchraum mit einem bestimmten Druck eingelassen, dann wird der Patient in eine Schräglage (Kopf nach unten) verfrachtet. Dies alles führt zu einer sehr starken Herz- Kreislaufbelastung. Ich habe ganz schön geschluckt. Aber schon weit über 1000 Patienten haben dies überstanden, da bin auch ich guter Hoffnung.

Am Sonntag geht es dann für die Aufnahme nach Gronau, glücklicherweise begleitet mich meine Frau und wird während meines ganzen Aufenthaltes dort sein, unser Hund darf für diese Zeit in seine Lieblings-Hundepension.

Ich bin gespannt.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Andy63

Abend Roland,

Das wird ganz sicher gut klappen. Die machen das nicht zum ersten mal - aber wer hat sich vorher keine Gedanken gemacht.

Schön ist das Deine Frau dich begleitet und bei dir bleibt und du weisst das der Hund gut versorgt ist.

Ich drücke dir für Montag alle Daumen.

Gruss  Andy

----------


## premme

Hallo Roland,

ich drücke dir für Montag alle Daumen. Wird schon klappen. Deine Frau ist bei dir, dein Hund ist gut versorgt, dann muß es bei dir ja auch gut werden.
Mit dem Ablauf der Narkose, da mach dir keine Gedanken, kriegst du wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht`s mit.
Aber nachher kommt dann das Gefühl der Freude, das du das Übel beseitigt hast.

Also, auch ich denke an Dich.

Gruß premme

Hallo @Andy, warst schneller.

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Andy und premme,

vielen Dank für euren Zuspruch und die guten Wünsche.
So etwas hilft tatsächlich!!

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Roland,

ich denke auch, dass Du mit Deiner Entscheidung, den für Dich bestmöglichen Weg eingeschlagen hast. Zudem werden die Gronauer ihr Bestes geben, alles Erkennbare auszuräumen.
Alles Gute, ich spucke Dir drei mal über die Schulter.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## bernd49

Hallo Roland,

drücke dir sämtliche Daumen, Kopf hoch.
Gruß Bernd

----------


## RolandHO

Vielen Dank für alle eure guten Wünsche.
Morgen fahre ich nach Gronau, am Montag dann OP.

Ich werde mich danach wieder melden. Nicht nur um über meine Erfahrungen zu berichten, sondern auch, weil mir klar ist, dass danach der Kampf erst richtig losgeht. 
Ich werde weiterhin auf eure Erfahrungen, Kenntnisse und Ratschläge für meinen weiteren Weg mit dem Krebs angewiesen sein.

Bis dann
Roland

----------


## gerhard29

> Morgen fahre ich nach Gronau, am Montag dann OP


Hallo Roland,

ich wünsche Dir alles Gute und halt die Ohren steif. Du schaffst das..

Viele Grüße 

Gerhard

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo liebe Mitleser und Diskutierer,

jatzt bin ich schon wieder seit genau einer Woche zu Hause, letzten Sonntag wurde ich entlassen.
Heute vor 14 Tagen am 13.6. war Einlieferung. Der gesamte Verlauf war ähnlich, wie ihn schon einige Betroffene in der letzten Zeit beschrieben haben. Hier deshalb nur eine Kurzfassung:
Montag OP, Dienstag Aufstehen, leichtes Rumgehen im Zimmer, Schonkost; ab Mittwoch zunehmende Spaziergänge auf dem Gang und im Gelände, Vollkost; Mittwoch bis Freitag jeweils eine Portion Beckenbodentraining; Freitag Dichtigkeitsprüfung, Samstag Ziehen des Katheters, Sonntag Abschlussgespräch und Fahrt nach Hause. Alles verlief genau nach dem Plan, der mir bei Ankunft übergeben wurde. Schmerzen und übrige Beschwerden waren zu aller Zeit erträglich. Mich plagten am meisten die für laparoskopische OP typischen Schmerzen in den Schultern, die vom CO2 Gas herrühren.

Nun zum Ergebnis:
Die wesentlichen Ergebnisse der Operation
unilateral nervenerhaltend, Präparationsränder und Absetzungsränder tumorfrei, Samenblasen bds, tumorfrei, Nachweis einer pelvinen LK-Metastase in einem von 13 LK:
pT3a pN1(1/13) R0 Gleason 4+3=7

Ein für meine Ausgangssituation gutes Ergebnis, meinte auch Dr. Witt.

Kontinenz: ist für mich noch ein Problem, ich brauch noch bis zu 6 Vorlagen pro Tag, bei sehr viel Aktivität auch mal ene mehr. Ich übe fleißig den Beckenboden und hoffe auch nach den vielen Schilderungen hier im Forum auf Besserung in einigen Wochen, von mir aus auch in Monaten.

Jetzt geht es erst mal in die AHB (Diskussion über Sinnhaftigkeit in einem anderen Theread habe ich gelesen). Für mich erscheint sie sehr sinnvoll wegen Kontinenz, aber auch einiger weiterer noch kleiner Beschwerden, die die Operation hinterlassen hat. Aus persönlichen Gründen habe ich mich für die Staufenburg Klinik in Durbach (Schwarzwald) entschieden. 

Im Moment bin ich also ganz optimistisch und zuversichtlich was den weiteren Verlauf angeht.
Ich werde mich weiter melden, angeblich habe ich auch in Durbach Internetzugang auf dem Zimmer, ich werde es testen.

Viele Grüße aus dem sonnigen Düsseldorf
Roland

P.S. meine PK Historie im Profil werde ich in den nächsten Tagen aktualisieren.

----------


## artisun51

Die AHB wird Dir guttun. Durbach hat sich bei mir letztes Jahr sehr viel Mühe gegeben. Ausreichend Beckenbodentraining, Krankengymnastik, leichte sportliche Betätigung, also wirklich sehr leicht, nur dass man sich überhaupt etwas bewegt. Ansonsten viel Schonung und ausruhen.
Und das bei allerbester Verköstigung.
Mit Wäsche kannst Du sparsam auf Reisen gehen, Waschmaschinen u. Trockner u. Bügeleisen befinden sich im Keller (an 1 € Stücke evtl. denken sowie wenn Du es magst an "Dein" Waschmittel. Vorlagen u. die beliebten Netzhöschen bekommst Du auch vor Ort. Evt. für die ersten 1 - 2 Tage was mitnehmen.

Ich wünsche Dir gute Erholung.

Gruss

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Roland, hallo Artisun,

Beckenbodentraining? oder Inkontinenztraining für den Mann! 

So wie hier => http://www.pca-info.de/inkontinenz/ das optimalste "Inkontinenztraining für den Mann" nach der Prostatektomie wenn er danach inkontinent sein sollte! Das beste Training das es gibt!

Zur Genesung alles Gute
Helmut

Übrigens: Kostenlos zum downloaden!

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Roland,

das Ergebnis lässt hoffen, dass sich nicht alles so düster darstellt wie in der Diagnostik vermutet. Jetzt wünsche ich Dir die nötige Ruhe zur vollständigen Genesung und zielführende Übungenen für die Kontinenz. Du bist auf gutem Weg.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## premme

Hallo Roland,

freue mich für dich. Weiter so, nach der AHB sieht alles bestimmt noch besser aus.
Wünsche dir eine schöne, übungsreiche Zeit.
Warte auf deine Berichte.

Gruß premme

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Die wesentlichen Ergebnisse der Operation
> unilateral nervenerhaltend, Präparationsränder und Absetzungsränder tumorfrei, Samenblasen bds, tumorfrei, Nachweis einer pelvinen LK-Metastase in einem von 13 LK:
> pT3a pN1(1/13) R0 Gleason 4+3=7
> 
> Ein für meine Ausgangssituation gutes Ergebnis, meinte auch Dr. Witt.


Naja, besser wäre ein pT2c und ein pN0.
Jetzt dürfen Sie sich überlegen, was für eine weitere Therapie sie gerne machen würden oder ob Sie erst mal abwarten.

Es gibt eine randomisierte Studie, die einen Überlebensvorteil bei einer sofortigen antihormonellen Therapie postoperativ bei pN1 gezeigt hat. 
_"Immediate versus deferred androgen deprivation treatment in patients with node-positive prostate cancer after radical
prostatectomy and pelvic lymphadenectomy"
Messing et al
Lancet Oncology 2006_

Darüber hinaus war es ein pT3a und bei der einseitigen Nervenerhaltung sowie der laparoskopischen OP-Art ist das Risiko für ein Lokalrezidiv auch nicht gering.

Meine Empfehlung wäre eine PSA-Kontrolle nach der OP zu machen, dann (unabhängig vom Wert) eine antihormonelle Therapie über mindestens 12 Monate durchzuführen und sobald die Inkontinenz im Griff ist mit einer Strahlentherapie zu beginnen.
Beckenlymphbanhen mit 45-50Gy und Prostataloge bis 64 Gy.
Nach dem Absetzen der Hormontherapie häufige PSA-Kontrolle und sofortiger Wiederbeginn bei  Wertanstieg.

Aber wie gesagt, dass sind alles nur Empfehlungen. Gar nichts machen, würde ich nicht empfehlen; das war ein aggressiver Tumor.

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo zusammen,

heute ist mein letzter Tag in Durbach. Mit Interesse habe ich gelesen, dass ja auch ein weiteres Forumsmitglied (Bernet) zur Zeit hier ist, ja wir haben sogar an der gleichen Veranstaltung (Weinprobe) teilgenommen, ohne uns bewußt zu treffen, lustig.

Insgesamt hat mir diese AHB sehr gut getan, mein körperliches Befinden hat sich enorm verbessert, ich fühle mich fast so, wie vor der Operation. Die ganze AHB hier in Durbach ist aus meiner Sicht sehr empfehlenswert.

Kontinenz: ist nach wie vor ein Problem, ich habe aber das Gefühl, dass ich mich auf dem Weg der Besserung befinde. Von anfänglich (vor 3 Wochen) ca. 6 Vorlagen pro Tag bin ich nun auf 4 Vorlagen pro Tag gekommen, und dies auch in "schwierigen" Situationen. Ich hoffe, durch tägliches Üben des hier Gelernten werde ich dieses Problem ganz in den Griff bekommen.

PSA-Wert: 14 Tage nach Operation auf 0,25 und weitere 14 Tage später auf 0,115. Bei einer Halbwertszeit von ca. 3 Tagen sollte der Abfall in der letzten Periode allerdings stärker sein, mal sehen wie es weitergeht.

Ja, lieber Daniel Schmidt, ich bin mir vollkommen darüber im Klaren, dass ich weiter etwas machen muss, und Ihre Vorschläge sind mir eine gute Anregung, wie es weitergehen kann. In den drei Wochen der AHB habe ich erst mal diese Überlegungen ganz ausgeblendet, um diese Zeit hier auch psychisch voll genießen zu können. Aber jetzt, d.h. ab morgen, werde ich mich wieder voll und ganz diesem Thema widmen und werde mich dabei wieder um Ratschläge und Hilfe ans gesamte Forum wenden.

Viele Grüße aus dem schönen Durbach
Roland

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Roland,




> heute ist mein letzter Tag in Durbach. Mit Interesse habe ich gelesen, dass ja auch ein weiteres Forumsmitglied (Bernet) zur Zeit hier ist, ja wir haben sogar an der gleichen Veranstaltung (Weinprobe) teilgenommen, ohne uns bewußt zu treffen, lustig.


falls du noch mal in Durbach ins Netz gehst: Zimmer 436, Tisch 23 im großen oberen Speisesaal.

Du hattest bisher kein Lebenszeichen in der Reha abgegeben, einen richtigen Namen kenne ich ja auch nicht.
Ein Austausch wäre schon interessant.

----------


## premme

Hallo ihr Beiden,

so kann das manchmal laufen.
Aber nun nicht verlängern, vielleicht noch bis zur nächsten Weinprobe !!!!!!  :-)))

Gruß premme

----------


## HorstK

Gibt es solche Reha-(Kur) Maßnahmen nur in Deutschland oder auch in anderen Ländern?

Gibt es Erkenntnisse darüber, ob Patienten mit einer Reha-Maßnahme eine längere Lebenserwartung gegenüber Patienten ohne Reha haben?

Oder verursacht es in unserem derzeitigen Gesundheitssystem evtl. nur steigende Kosten, welche die übrigen Beitragszahler (Steuerzahler) aufbringen müssen?

Es geht hier nicht um eine Anschlussheilbehandlung (AHB)!

Gute Erholung!

Horst

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Horst

Es handelt sich tatsächlich nicht um eine AHB und trotzdem eine Reha (Kur). Rehabilitationsmaßnahmen werden zur Wiederherstellung und der Erhaltung der vollen physischen und/oder psychischen Leistungsfähigkeit verordnet. Der anzulegende Maßstab, der zur Genehmigung führt, ist inzwischen sehr hoch. 

Die Zeiten als in den 60iger Jahren jeder Arbeitsmüde einen Antrag genehmigt bekam seine Kur zu nehmen, sind längst vorbei. Ganz bestimmt vorbei sind die Zeiten, da ein gewisser Automatismus bestand, zwei Jahre darauf eine Folgekur zu bekommen.




> Gibt es Erkenntnisse darüber, ob Patienten mit einer Reha-Maßnahme eine längere Lebenserwartung gegenüber Patienten ohne Reha haben?


Diese Frage steht in keiner Beziehung zur AHB noch zur Kur und ist deshalb unsinnig!




> Oder verursacht es in unserem derzeitigen Gesundheitssystem evtl. nur steigende Kosten, welche die übrigen Beitragszahler (Steuerzahler)  aufbringen müssen?


Unsachlich, bestenfalls als Provokation zu verstehen! Siehe oben. 

Heribert

----------


## HorstK

Hallo Heribert,

dank Deiner sachlichen Aufklärung weiß ich jetzt über das deutsche Reha (Kur)-System besser Bescheid.

Wie ist das in anderen Ländern? 

Ich persönlich könnte in so einem Haus, Heim, (Kur)-Anstalt oder Klinik meine physische und/oder psychische Leistungsfähigkeit eher nicht steigern.

Ein Merksatz der Renten- u. Sozialversicherungsträger war früher immer: REHA VOR RENTE! 
Für Berufstätige bestimmt richtig.

Alles Gute, 
Horst
P.S.: Heute hatte ich meine 33-zigste und letzte Bestrahlung.

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Frank,
Hallo Heribert und Horst,

Frank, hat leider nicht mehr geklappt mit dem persönlichen Kennenlernen in Durbach, ich wünsch dir noch eine schöne, für deine Gesundheit förderliche Zeit.

Nur zur Klarstellung: Bei mir war es eine AHB im direkten Anschluss an die OP. Auch die Patienten, mit denen ich persönlich Kontakt hatte, waren AHB-ler. Und für alle gilt: sie hatten sie nötig und haben davon gesundheitlich profitiert.

Ich habe in den OP Berichten hier im Forum immer diejenigen bewundert, die nicht nur auf AHB verzichteten sondern in der Woche nach der OP wieder arbeiten konnten. Ich hätte das nicht gekonnt. Jetzt bin ich wieder ganz gut arbeitsfähig und war heute wieder im Büro und Labor.
Ich hoffe, dass auch meine PK-Entwicklung so gut verläuft, wie meine körperliche Entwicklung.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## RolandHO

Liebe Forumsleser,
nun ist seit meiner RPE - daVinci in Gronau am 14.6.2010 - (zu der ich mich auch mit Hilfe dieses Forums durchgerungen habe) fast ein halbes Jahr vergangen und ich möchte kurz meinen Stand beschreiben und auch wieder um einen Rat bitten.

*Körperliche Befindlichkeit:*
Kurz gesagt: Ich bin und fühle mich fit wie vor der OP. Ich habe nach der OP eine AHB in Durbach gemacht, die mir sehr geholfen hat. Seit Anfang September gehe ich wieder regelmäßig ins Fitnessstudio (nicht freiwillig: auf Empfehlung meines Orthopäden) und habe inzwischen wieder den Stand wie vor der OP erreicht.

*Kontinenz:*
Inkontinenz war eine meiner Befürchtungen vor der OP, in den ersten Wochen habe ich 6 Vorlagen (midi) pro Tag benötigt. Das war z.T. lästig, aber bei guter Vorausplanung konnte ich damit leben. Ich wußte aus vielen Berichten hier im Forum wie es positiv oder auch negativ weitergehen kann. In der AHB wurde natürlich Beckenbodentraining zur Beherrschung der Inkontinenz durchgeführt, nach drei Wochen habe ich Durbach dann mit 4 Vorlagen pro Tag verlassen. Danach natürlich zu Hause weiter Beckenbodengymnastik und der Bedarf an Vorlagen nahm kontinuierlich ab bis ich schließlich feststellte, dass ich gar keine mehr benötigte. Seit Anfang Oktober, also ca. 3,5 Monate nach OP, bin ich kontinent.

*PSA:*
Dies ist natürlich das Hauptthema: ca. 3 Wochen nach Op in der AHB die erste Messung mit 0,25ng/ml am Ende der AHB 0,115ng/ml. Mein Urologe misst ultrasensitiv (also mit 3 Stellen hinter dem Komma), er teilt dem Patienten aber in der Regel nur die erste Stelle mit, um keine unnötige Beunruhigung zu erzeugen, bei mir gab er zwei Stellen, wahrscheinlich weil das Ergebnis so positiv ist. Ich bin - im Moment - mit dieser Angabe einverstanden. Seine erste Messung 0,1ng/ml, die beiden folgenden am 22. September und am 24. November ergaben 0,00x ng/ml.

*Wie weiter?:*
Ich weiß, dass ich bei meiner Vorgeschichte auch bei diesem bisher positiven PSA-Verlauf das Thema nicht zu den Akten legen kann und ich habe natürlich die Anregungen von Daniel Schmid (weiter oben) im Kopf, wie ich weiter verfahren sollte.
Aber sowohl Operateur als auch Urologe schlagen vor, zunächst einmal weiter zu beobachten. Ich weiß: dies ist ein "Ritt auf dem Vulkan", aber in der Hoffnung, dass der PSA Wert möglichst lange da bleibt wo er ist, möchte ich dies zunächst mal wagen.

*Frage:*
Ich habe meinem Uro vorgeschlagen Vitamin D in hoher Dosierung unter seiner Kontrolle zu nehmen. Er schlägt dazu vor, Zometa als Prophylaxe zum Knochenschutz (ca. alle 3 Monate) zu nehmen. Ich habe viele Informationen zu Zometa hier im Forum und KISP gelesen. Auch dort wird ja gelegentlich die Anwendung zur Prophylaxe auch ohne das Vorliegen von Knochenmetastasen beschrieben, Was meint Ihr dazu, ist das sinnvoll? Und soll man dann auch zusätzlich Vitamin D (und evtl. die anderen Elemente der Strum'sche Liste) nehmen?

Viele Grüße
Roland

----------


## RolandHO

Liebe Kollegen,

genau heute vor einem Jahr am 14.6.2010 wurde ich in Gronau operiert.

Meinem obigen Zustandsbericht kann ich eigentlich kaum etwas hinzufügen: weiterhin hervorragender körperlicher Zustand, keinerlei Beschwerden die als OP-Folge interpretiert werden könnten, weiterhin volle Kontinenz. Ja und auch bei dem anderen wichtigen Thema: Obwohl Dr. Witt mir nach der OP nur wenig Hoffnung machte, da nur sehr gering nervenerhaltend operiert, klappt "es" schon wieder ganz passabel.

Und wie ihr aus dem Profil sehen könnt, auch beim Thema PSA bisher keine Veränderung: auch die letzte Messung vor wenigen Tagen brachte 0,00x ng/ml.

Also kann ich nur festhalten: bisher unheimliches Glück gehabt. Ich genieße bewußt die nahezu sorgenfreie Zeit zwischen den PSA Messungen. Aber als nahezu täglicher Leser des Forums mache ich mir keine Illusionen, ich sehe, dass es auch nach jahrelangem PSA Stillstand wieder zu einem Anstieg kommen kann und werde dann reagieren müssen und wieder Eure Unterstützung brauchen.

Allen einen schönen Sommer und erfolgreiche Therapie wünscht
Roland

----------


## RolandHO

Ein wenig wehmütig schaue ich auf meinen letzten Beitrag: diese schöne Zeit scheint vorbei zu sein und trotz meines rheinischen Humors habe ich jetzt ein mulmiges Gefühl in der Magengegend.

Denn leider bin ich wie so viele nun mit steigenden PSA Werten nach RPE konfrontiert.
Hier meine Werte (stehen natürlich auch im Profil) alles in ng/ml:

bis 6.6.2011: 0,00x ng/ml 

15.8.2011: 0,05 ng/ml
16.11.2011: 0,10 ng/ml
11.1.2012: 0,10 ng/ml
19.3.2012: 0,15 ng/ml 

Hier noch mal das Ergebnis der RPE: pT3a pN1 (1/13) R0, Gleason 4+3=7



Trotz der noch niedrigen Werte kann ich nicht ignorieren, dass offenbar ein kontinuierlicher Anstieg stattfindet. Die nächste Messung findet Anfang Mai statt.

Womit kann man rechnen, was ist zu tun?

Ich geben zu: im Stillen hoffe ich auf eine Entwicklung, wie wir sie bei Andy63 gesehen haben, wo der Wert kurz vor Beginn einer Strahlentherapie von ca 0,3 wieder auf 0,03 abgesunken ist.

Was sind die nächsten Therapieschritte, wenn sich der Anstieg bestätigt?


    Strahlentherapie mit/ohne Hormmontherapie    nur Hormontherapie    andere Alternativen, um ein Rezidiv aufzuhalten    abwarten, bis wann? Und was dann?    Wann spätestens sollte ich die jeweiligen Therapieschritte angehen?

Wie immer freue ich mich über Ratschläge, Stellungnahmen und Erfahrungsberichte aus ählichen Situationen.

Roland

----------


## Eheweib

Hallo,
das tut mir leid mit dem Anstieg. Meine Frage ist, bereust Du die Op gemacht zu haben? Wäre nicht eine andere Therapie auch möglich gewesen? Ich frage deshalb, weil mein Mann (59) die gleiche Diagnose hat und wir vor 3 Wochen einem manipulierenden Urologen begegnet sind. Gottseidank habe ich noch die Nerven behalten und wir haben erst einmal recherchiert und eine Zweitmeinung eingeholt. Nun stehen wir vor der Entscheidung der Therapie. Ich schreibe als wir, denn bei der Erkrankung gehören auch die Angehörigen, insbesondere die Frauen mit ins Boot geholt. 

Eheweib

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Forumsexperten, hallo Eheweib,

nein, *Eheweib,* ich bereue meine Entscheidung zur RPE nicht. Wenn du weiter oben meinen Entscheidungsprozess liest, siehst du, dass ich mich sehr schwer getan habe; aber von mehreren Seiten, auch hier aus dem Forum, habe ich den Rat zur RPE bekommen. Mit der Durchführung, dem Ergebnis und dem Verlauf bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden. Wie eine andere Entscheidung ausgegangen wäre, wissen wir nicht. Ich mußte damit rechnen, dass bei meinem Befund irgendwann ein Rezidiv auftritt, natürlich bin ich ein bisschen traurig, dass es schon so bald (ca. 2 Jahre nach der OP) der Fall ist. Aber wie ihr ja auch sicherlich schon gelernt habt: Jeder Fall liegt anders und im Fall deines Mannes kann es ganz anders (ich meine natürlich positiver) aussehen. Aber um da etwas mehr sagen zu können, müßte man auch etwas mehr über den Befund deines Mannes wissen.

Ich möchte diese Antwort zum Anlass nehmen, meine *Fragen von oben zu konkretisieren:*

Ich habe mir natürlich vergleichbare Fälle aus dem Forum angesehen (z.B. Straub, carteb, wowinke, artisun und andere); und gesehen, dass einigen eine RT ausdrücklich mit Hormontherapie angeraten wurde (z.B. von Daniel Schmid und M. Schostek) und in anderen Fällen die Hormontherapie zur RT ausdrücklich abgeraten wurde. Daher meine Unsicherheit: wie sieht diese Entscheidung in meinem Fall aus?

Dankbar für Anregungen
Roland

----------


## artisun51

Hallo Roland,

(siehe mein Profil, du hast mich da ja schon gefunden) ich für mich habe mich für die IMRT solo entschieden (mir wurde auch nichts anderes angeraten/empfohlen etc.). Für mich ist es so am verständlichsten, die Wirkung der Bestrahlung beurteilen zu können. Bei der ersten Nachsorge nach Bestrahlung war dann auch die Meinung meines Uros: Treffer und versenkt.
Muss aber auch nicht direkt am Ende der Bestrahlung gleich in den Keller gehen. Für mich wäre die Kombi mit Hormonentzug keine so klare Aussage der Wirkung der Bestrahlung, da das PSA in den Keller geht, nur ich bin mir nicht so sicher warum.
-Das ist aber nur die Meinung eines Betroffenen, nicht eines Mediziners-
Vermutlich steht auch in Deinem Entlassbericht, dass eine adjuvante angeraten wird, entweder nach entsprechender Kontinenz oder spätestens aber wenn das PSA wieder steigt. Ich habe für mich, wenn auch nicht mit Begeisterung, den frühzeitigen Einstieg in die Bestrahlung gewählt (mein Uro wie auch mein Hausarzt waren auch der gleichen Meinung) und bin bis jetzt damit zufrieden, und nicht nur mit der PSA Entwicklung. Reizdarm sowie Reizblase war nur von kurzer Dauer (ich habe ausgiebig dafür Sorge getragen, dass bei der Bestrahlung der Darm leer, die Blase aber möglichst übervoll ist), mir geht es inzwischen als wäre nichts gewesen. Ausser natürlich den Nebenwirkungen z. B. mangelhafte Erektion.

Gruss und einen schönen Sonntag

----------


## Eheweib

Hallo Roland,
kurzes Staging- Gleason 4+4, alle Stanzen positiv, wenig diff. cribriformer Adeno-Ca., perineurale Scheideninvasion, CT-Abdomen o.B., KST Fleck linker Beckenkamm, Z.n.Sigmaresektion 11/2009 ohne Hinweis auf Malignität. Jugendlicher Mann, Altrocker-Drummer, 1 Kind (10J), aktives Eheleben (ich 12 Jahre jünger). Bisherig:Pech mit Urologen-beharrt auf OP mit allen Konsequenzen, frech und nicht einfühlsamer Umgang, keine Aufklärungen. Wechsel ! ZWeitmeinung NCT Heidelberg, dort wurde HT empfohlen zur Abklärung der Stase und dann sieht man weiter. Keine psychologische Betreuung oder Erklärung, tiefes Loch, Diskussionen, Angst, Übernahme Selbstverantwortung fehlt..... Naja jedenfalls habe ich erstmal die Ruhe bewahrt und wir werden weiter sehen. Aber dies alles aufzufangen als Ehefrau ist sehr, sehr schwierig. Nicht jeder Mann ist besonnen und überlegen mit seinen Entscheidungen. Weiter werde ich mich in München nach Protonen erkundigen. Nach Durchforsten von myprostate habe ich die Ergebnisse nach Op, HT, RT u.a. studiert und bin auf pos. Ergebnisse bei der Prot.Behandlung gestossen. Aber versichern kann niemand etwas. 
@ artisun Wie kommt die mangelnde Erektion zustande durch IMRT? War der Vorbefund mit perineuraler Invasion? War das schon vorher so? Oder suppremiert die Bestrahlung die Libido? 
Gruss Eheweib

----------


## LudwigS

Hallo, es wurde zwar noch kein PSA-Wert angegeben, aber alle Stanzen mit Gleason 4+4 und Perineuralscheideninvasion sind Befunde, die eine systemische Erkrankung sehr, sehr wahrscheinlich machen.
Eine lokale Therapie allein - ob OP oder Bestrahlung - dürfte  das Problem nicht aus der Welt schaffen können.
Bei diesem Stadium der Erkrankung geht es um mehr als nur die Erektion, die auch durch Bestrahlung - wenn auch unterschiedlich - beeinflusst wird, denn die Erektionsnerven am Prostatarand kriegen auch was ab.
 Den Tisch kann ich nach der Bestrahlung wie in früheren Zeiten auch nicht mehr anheben, reicht nur noch für die Fußbank.
Ist aber wesentlich mehr als nichts.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Eheweib,

ich bin leider nicht der Experte, der dir hier weiter helfen kann, sondern selbst auf Rat angewiesen. Du hast durch Ludwig ja schon die mögliche grobe Richtung erfahren.

Vielleicht erhält dein Anliegen noch mehr Aufmerksamkeit durch die Experten im Forum, wenn du es in einem eigenen *Thema* einstellst bei "Diagnostik, Therapien und Co.".

@artisun: Vielen Dank für deine Erläuterungen zu deiner Entscheidung. Wir sind ja recht ähnlich mit pT3a, und ca. 2 Jahre nach OP anteigendem PSA; allerdings hatte ich einen befallenen regionären Lymphknoten, der macht mir etwas Sorgen.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## skipper

Hallo Eheweib,
nach dem was du schreibst geht es hier nicht um eine möglichst schonende Behandlung , sondern um die entschlossene Therapie eines aggressiven, fortgeschrittenen Pc.Mit einem 4+4 und allen Stanzen betroffen ist nicht zu spaßen.
Mit einer systemischen Erkrankung solltet ihr rechnen und bei der Behandlung auch so Vorgehen.Eine nervschonende Op wird bei deinem Mann wahrscheinlich nicht mehr möglich sein. Versucht mehr über die Biologie des Pc zu erfahren , z. Bsp. Durch eine Zweitbegutachtung der Biopsate durch z.Bsp. Prof.Bonkhoff/Berlin,der verschiedene Marker ermittelt und auch abschätzen kann ob der Tumor auf Bestrahlung und/oder Hormontherapie anspricht.
Geht in ein Prostatazentrum einer guten Klinik und dort zu einem Spezialisten. Uniklinik Mannheim/Heidelberg sind gute Adressen. 
Viele Grüße
Skipper

----------


## artisun51

@Roland
schon klar, ich möchte neben den obigen Überlegungen auch, wenn es vertretbar erscheint, mit den Pfeilen im Köcher weitsichtig und sparsam umgehen, d. h. so wenig wie möglich aber auch so viel wie nötig. 
Ich würde die Untersuchung, ist ja eh bald, abwarten und dann agieren. Das Gespräch mit dem Uro hast Du sowieso, dazu noch ein Gespräch mit einem Strahlentherapeuten und die Meinung von Gronau - ich denke dann sollte sich eine Richtung abzeichnen.

@Ludwig: wenn das unsere einzigste Beeinträchtigung ist, dass es nur noch für den Fussschemel reicht, ich denke dann geht es uns bestens.

Gruss

----------


## Eheweib

Hallo Skipper,
schön so eine Aussage von Dir zu erfahren anstatt von dem bes... Urologen..... Danke (Forenmitglieder wissen von was sie sprechen!). Die Ernsthaftigkeit der Diagnose, bzw. des Befundes habe ich dann an dem WE nach dem Urologen Besuch auch über Recherche usw. erfassen können. Da mein Mann sehr labil ist, kann ich ihm die Folgen noch nicht klar darbringen. er würde sonst in Hoffnungslosigkeit verfallen und demnach das Immunsystem schädigen. Das brauchen wir nicht. Nein, nervenschonend geht nicht mehr, wobei das der bes...Urologe versprochen hat, der Lügner (sorry bin noch zornig!). Ich habe erstmal jetzt eine DNA Zytometrie angeleiert und hoffe, dass wir diese Woche das Ergebnis bekommen. Danach werde ich weiterrecherchieren. Im NCT in HD haben wir am 21.5. Termin. Mhm habe ich abgeschrieben, weil da der Urol.Belegbetten hat.Ich will auch nochmal mit dem Radiologen sprechen und die Bilder genauer ansehen. Bei dem KSt Termin war der mir bekannte Arzt nicht anwesend. 
Was haltet Ihr von einer PET CT?  / Protonen ?
Im Moment nimmt er Biculatamid, hat noch 11 Tage, soll aber morgen zur PSA Kontrolle? Biopsie war am 13.3.  Erste Einnahme der Androgene am 5.4. Ist der Labortest nicht zu früh? 
Gruss
Eheweib

----------


## Hvielemi

> er würde sonst in Hoffnungslosigkeit verfallen und demnach das Immunsystem schädigen.
>  Das brauchen wir nicht.


Nein, eine Depression schädigt das Immunsystem nicht.
Solche Märchen stammen aus gesundbeterischen Kreisen.

Die Androgensuppression bringt Zeit und Ruhe, um sich nach künftigen
Therapieoptionen umzuschauen. Allerdings ist eine der möglichen Nebenwirkungen
die Depression. Vieles dieser Abklärungen kann also an Dir hängenbleiben.
Aber Du bist ja durchaus kampfbereit für Deinen Mann.
Das ist gut so!

Alles Gute
wünscht Euch 
Hvielemi

----------


## Eheweib

Fast musste ich schon lachen.... vielleicht hatte ich mich falsch ausgedrückt.... er ist ein lieber Mann, und nach seiner Darmop wurde er sehr aggressiv.... seit der Diagnose ist er wieder wie früher sanft wie ein Lamm.... ein hoher Preis für ein erfülltes Familienleben. Nein, er würde sich wirklich aufgeben, er würde sich, wie schon fast passiert, einem Arzt ausliefern, der sicherlich nicht sein Beste möchte (vielleicht aber SEIN BESTES für den nächsten Urlaub). D.h. er würde nicht mehr an die frische Luft gehen, kein Sport mehr betreiben sein Hobby aufgeben, nur noch vor dem TV sitzen, Rauchen, schlecht essen usw. Das braucht er nicht und wir alle auch nicht. 
Da ich aus der Medizin komme, denke ich habe ich es gut im Griff. Ich bin auch bereit einmal Schwäche zu zeigen und auch mit ihm zu heulen, gleichfalls können wir aber auch über GV reden und Spass (trotz spärlicher Erektion) haben. 
Wichtig ist jetzt nur, dass wir den Weg finden, der passend ist und dabei hilft mir das Forum zur Zeit ungemein. Ich hoffe, dass es Euch nichts ausmacht, wenn hier das "Eheweib" schreibt.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich hoffe, dass es Euch nichts ausmacht, wenn hier das "Eheweib" schreibt.


Nö, nur zu!  'Weiber' sind tolle Wesen!

Ich finde es toll, wie sich hier Töchter und Partnerinnen für ihre kranken Männer ins Zeug legen.
Hvielemi

----------


## skipper

Hallo Eheweib ,
Frauen sind hier sehr willkommen . Gibt es eine PSA-Historie deines Mannes ? , wie groß ist die Prostata ? wurde freies PSA bestimmt ? wurde der SPP ( Saure Prostaphosphatase ) bestimmt ?
Besorgt euch unbedingt dieses Buch: "Ein Ratgeber zum Prostatakrebs - Die Anleitung für den selbstbestimmten Patienten" von Dr.Stephen Sturm
Ein wirklich empfehlenswertes Buch, das vom Bundesverband Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e.V. mit herausgegeben wird/wurde.
Viele Grüße
Skipper

----------


## Eheweib

> Nö, nur zu!  'Weiber' sind tolle Wesen!
> 
> Ich finde es toll, wie sich hier Töchter und Partnerinnen für ihre kranken Männer ins Zeug legen.
> Hvielemi


Guten Morgen, ja wenn Ihr die Weiber nicht hättet, leider sind nicht alle so... ich werde kämpfen - für ihn, für mich, für uns.
Gähn... bin um 1 ins Bett und um 4 hat  mich mein Mann geweckt- 1,5 Stunden (Therapie)-Gespräch... wieder mal aus dem Psycho-Loch geholt. Um 9 geht es zum PSA Test, wobei ich denke, dass dies nah 19 Tagen Biculatamid noch zu früh ist. 

Einen  schönen Tag Euch allen
Eheweib

----------


## LowRoad

Hallo Eheweib,






dazu wünsche ich Euch alle Kraft der Welt!

----------


## Eheweib

Danke, Tumorboard Bericht heute erhalten. Puh.... das muss man erstmal verkraften. Habe jetzt Bericht erstellt.

http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=441

Gute Nacht.

----------

